# CEBU | Projects & Construction



## Jarenz

*GRAND CENIA*

*GRAND CENIA & RESIDENCES*


----------



## Jarenz

Ayala Center Cebu Expansion Update:


----------



## SleMarKen

*Cebu City Skyline*
as of 10-18-2007


----------



## diz

yay cebu will be a major philippine skyline soon!


----------



## diz

Lexmark Tower - 22fl


Jarenz said:


>


----------



## Jarenz




----------



## Jarenz

Updates for:

*ULTIMA RESIDENCES FUENTE TOWER [36F]*































































​


----------



## Jarenz

Pocket Mall (formerly The Village) - ASIATOWN IT PARK - LAHUG

Update:


----------



## Maxxclip

:banana:*Next Attraction: Rise of the Cebuanos!!!*:banana:


----------



## Jarenz

Cebu Skyline slowly shaping up...


----------



## SleMarKen

*The view from the top of Keppel:*



























When Grand Cenia is done


----------



## Jarenz

*NEW CONDO PROJECT IN CEBU BY ROBINSONS LAND*​


tj_brewed said:


> *AMISA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> a 5 ha. leisure development by Robinsons Land in Mactan Island, Cebu.
> 172m beach frontage
> three branded hotel towers
> six residential condo towers
> 
> Other info includes:
> 
> 
> The first master planned condo/residential resort community of Robinsons outside of Metro Manila.
> 
> Australian Gold Coast Architecture
> 
> Currently, Robinsons Land HRBD is coordinating with Holiday INN or Nova Hotel Group for a possibility of these two international hoteliers to manage the 3 hotel towers.





tj_brewed said:


> ^^ Also, the project would be consist of condominium towers using the "GREEN BUILDING" practice. The architect is the president of the Philippine Green Building Council.
> 
> Philippine Green Building Council's goal (PhilGBC) is to conserve nonrenewable resources by rethinking architecture and construction methods, by going green, and building with sustainability in mind.
> 
> Another example of a Green Condo Building in the Philippines is the upcoming Gramercy Residences at Century City, Makati.
> 
> Now this makes AMISA a one of a kind project here in Cebu and the entire VisMin! kay:


----------



## -''AKJAM''-

sa park city central..
parang sa royal concourse yata
yun kasi ang design magka-parehas
sa pic sa emporis

parang late at di updated

http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=131329


----------



## -''AKJAM''-

*HongKong Hotel Cebu*

mga bisdak naa muy sketch sa HK hotel?
plzzz!!!


----------



## Ex!lE

ACC leisure oasis under contruction



sugbuanon said:


> share lang this outdated photo of cbp
> 
> *photos by: the grahams of pbase.com*​


​


----------



## Jarenz

TG TOWER UPDATES:










2 cranes for TG​


----------



## diz

That's great!


----------



## hiiamdib

:cheers:


----------



## Jarenz

SleMarKen said:


>


----------



## Jarenz

*Update for Crown Regency Hotel:*​
aside from drop tower/ slingshot tower ... there will be 2 or more rides to be installed in the Crown Regency Hotel... its like an amusement center up there


some of the rides will be pattern with this one


























visit this link:

http://www.stratospherehotel.com/tower_admission_prices.html


Good News:

The rides are open to the public but you must expect a higher price for this one...




sugbuanon said:


> the rides of crown regency hotel are first of its kind in the country and second only in the world.. it will have *the orbiter* or the insanity ride [same with the 3rd pic posted by jarenz] and the rollercoaster-like ride called *the edge*.. the latter is no ordinary ride as the cart will spin/swing while circling around the track.. :cheers:


----------



## Jarenz

Cebu's Newest Landmark: Niño Paraiso - Cebu 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Basilica Del Santo Niño announced their most expensive project so called "Niño Paraiso" during the finals night of 2nd HUNIÑO Song Writing Contest 

Project Location: within the vicinity of Cebu City

Features:

- 21 foot high Sr. Sto. Niño Icon
- Oceanarium
- Garden
- Themepark
- Replica of Fort San Pedro
- Replica of Magellan Cross
- Galleon
- Souvenir Shops
- and many more


----------



## Jarenz

SleMarKen said:


> And fresh news!
> 
> 
> *Niño Paraiso* will soon rise 'in close vicinity of Cebu City'. This is a themepark that will feature a *21-ft statue of the Holy Child on top of a building which looks like His crown*, *replicas of the Magellan's Cross kiosk, the Fort San Pedro, and a Galleon, reenactments (statues) of the Battle of Mactan and the First Mass, and that of the Sinulog Grand Parade.*
> 
> The concept map showed that it will be constructed on Shell Island and it seemed that the island will be reclaimed.
> 
> Other features will be an *Oceanarium*, a Botanical *Garden*, and *rides*.
> 
> But everything is still on the planning/conceptualization stage. They need our all-out support for this project.
> 
> 
> Pictures and Videos of the project will be posted very soon!


...


----------



## Jarenz

*Cebu Construction Updates:​*
*Projects * - Working @

*TG Tower [15F] * - 7th flr.

*eBloc 1 [12F] * - 2nd flr.

*i2 Annex [18F] * - 12th flr.

*Skyrise2 [12F] * - 7th flr.

*Hongkong Plaza Hotel [25F]* - Grnd Flr. 

*Ultima Residences Fuente Tower 3[28F]* - Grnd Flr.


----------



## Jarenz

*Club Ultima Prime Tower [28F] *








There will be pool on 19th flr. and only two units per floor from 19th up...

It means if the buyer will buy the two unit. He will own the whole floor including the lobby


----------



## Jarenz

Jarenz said:


> Cebu's Newest Landmark: Niño Paraiso - Cebu
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Basilica Del Santo Niño announced their most expensive project so called "Niño Paraiso" during the finals night of 2nd HUNIÑO Song Writing Contest
> 
> Project Location: within the vicinity of Cebu City
> 
> Features:
> 
> - 21 foot high Sr. Sto. Niño Icon
> - Oceanarium
> - Garden
> - Themepark
> - Replica of Fort San Pedro
> - Replica of Magellan Cross
> - Galleon
> - Souvenir Shops
> - and many more





SleMarKen said:


> And fresh news!
> 
> 
> *Niño Paraiso* will soon rise 'in close vicinity of Cebu City'. This is a themepark that will feature a *21-ft statue of the Holy Child on top of a building which looks like His crown*, *replicas of the Magellan's Cross kiosk, the Fort San Pedro, and a Galleon, reenactments (statues) of the Battle of Mactan and the First Mass, and that of the Sinulog Grand Parade.*
> 
> The concept map showed that it will be constructed on Shell Island and it seemed that the island will be reclaimed.
> 
> Other features will be an *Oceanarium*, a Botanical *Garden*, and *rides*.
> 
> But everything is still on the planning/conceptualization stage. They need our all-out support for this project.
> 
> 
> Pictures and Videos of the project will be posted very soon!







SleMarKen said:


>





SleMarKen said:


>



....


----------



## Jarenz

*Proposed Civic Center and Tourism Estate - Consolacion*


----------



## Jarenz

*Niño Paraiso​*





*Im posting this video with the permission of Fr. Andy Rivera*​

here's the link
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DXMSc9Ql9c


----------



## IslandSon.PH

CEBOOOOMMMMMMMM!!!


----------



## Jarenz

*Creativo Buiding [8F]*



SleMarKen said:


> -slerz-


*Left <= => Right​**Lexmark Tower [22F l u/c] <= => Creativo Buiding [8F l u/c]​*


SleMarKen said:


> Pero the caving is not that deep for a high-rise IMO...
> 
> pic of *sixinchtower* enlarged...





sixinchtower said:


> Here's a zoomed night shot
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just not sure if the construction beside Keppel is that of Lexmark.


----------



## sixinchtower

It would be nice if the columns of our flyovers would have designs on it.
Please tell the contractors of the Banilad-Talamban flyover.


----------



## wheel of steel

^^ :banana::banana: Nice Philippines!!! I LOVE YOU!!! :cheers:


----------



## Louman

Cebu is gonna get its first IMAX movie theatre. 

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr...onal/news/e3ia80f69a7374eff9d19338c07cff08db6

TORONTO -- Giant-screen pioneer Imax Corp. on Tuesday unveiled a two-theater deal in the Philippines as its stock rallied in North American markets.

Toronto-based Imax said mall operator SM Prime Holdings has agreed to install two Imax digital projections systems at venues in Manila and Cebu by the end of 2009.

The deal follows an Imax screen going into the SM Mall of Asia in Manila in 2006 as the anchor attraction and performing well for the mall operator, Imax said.

The latest Asian deal also came as shares in Imax continued a rocky ride on the financial markets. The company's stock fell sharply in early morning trading on the NASDAQ before recovering to $6.03 in afternoon trading, up 1.1% or $0.07 compared with the close last Friday.

On the Toronto Stock Exchange, Imax shares reversed Monday's sharp sell-off, rising 13%, or CAN$0.71 ($0.68), to CAN$6.17 ($5.97) during afternoon trading.


----------



## wheel of steel

Louman said:


> Cebu is gonna get its first IMAX movie theatre.
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr...onal/news/e3ia80f69a7374eff9d19338c07cff08db6
> 
> TORONTO -- Giant-screen pioneer Imax Corp. on Tuesday unveiled a two-theater deal in the Philippines as its stock rallied in North American markets.
> 
> Toronto-based Imax said mall operator SM Prime Holdings has agreed to install two Imax digital projections systems at venues in Manila and Cebu by the end of 2009.
> 
> The deal follows an Imax screen going into the SM Mall of Asia in Manila in 2006 as the anchor attraction and performing well for the mall operator, Imax said.
> 
> The latest Asian deal also came as shares in Imax continued a rocky ride on the financial markets. The company's stock fell sharply in early morning trading on the NASDAQ before recovering to $6.03 in afternoon trading, up 1.1% or $0.07 compared with the close last Friday.
> 
> On the Toronto Stock Exchange, Imax shares reversed Monday's sharp sell-off, rising 13%, or CAN$0.71 ($0.68), to CAN$6.17 ($5.97) during afternoon trading.



^^ Superb!!! Queen City of Asia.....


----------



## wheel of steel

:banana::banana: Brand New Condo's Complex :banana::banana:


----------



## Jarenz

sixinchtower said:


> As of yesterday
> 
> Creativo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lexmark


...


----------



## Jarenz

lightsaber46 said:


> *City set to close SRP deals *
> http://supplements.inquirer.net/propertyguide/main.php?content=around188
> 
> By Jun P. Tagalog
> Cebu Daily News
> 
> CEBU CITY, Philippines - The Cebu City government is focusing on selling and leasing the South Road Properties (SRP) this year to three big firms in the real estate industry.
> 
> Joel Mari S. Yu, Cebu Investment Promotion Center (CIPC) managing director, said he is optimistic that city government and the three firms will come to terms before the end of the year.
> Yu refused to name the companies.
> 
> “These companies are all publicly listed so they have to make sure that they will not have any problem with the Securities and Exchange Commission. We have to abide by it, otherwise we’ll lose them,” Yu said.
> 
> The Cebu City government is tapping the CIPC to market the SRP.
> 
> Yu said the Cebu City government made sure that these three firms will not go into similar ventures in developing the SRP and avoid competition.
> 
> One of the three companies will build a 17-hectare mall. The second firm will develop an information technology complex in the country while the last one will set up a retirement facility, condominiums and an entertainment center.
> 
> The firm interested to build a mall plans to acquire a 17-hectare lot and build a two story mall in the lot.
> 
> Yu said the company finds it economical to build a two-story mall in a bigger lot than to build a high-rise building in a smaller lot.
> 
> The firm interested to build an IT complex will integrate in its plan a research laboratory and an IT academy.
> 
> The third company, which plans to build a retirement facility, also plans to open retail shops.
> 
> The three companies plan to lease and purchase the SRP lots.
> 
> Yu said the most expensive of the SRP lots is 17-hectare pond F located on the seafront and is priced at P15,000 per square meter or around P150 million per hectare.
> 
> The other lots are priced as low as P11,000 per square meter.
> 
> The Cebu City government has been able to title under its name only 210 hectares of the 295-hectare SRP because the estimated 60-hectare pond A is still underwater and has yet to be filled up.
> 
> The Cebu City government took a P6-billion loan from the Japan Bank for International Cooperation (JBIC) for the construction of the SRP.
> 
> 
> For this year alone, the Cebu City government is allocating at least half a billion pesos in its 2008 budget to pay the amortization of the Japan loan of the SRP.


...


----------



## Jarenz

Jarenz said:


> *Proposed Civic Center and Tourism Estate - Consolacion*





adrianvill2 said:


> ^^ its huge like dubai


Town of Consolacion "Ortigas of Cebu" soon to become the business hub of Cebu


----------



## Jarenz

PINOYmeat said:


> another testament to cebu's growing economy! chinabank - cebu business park





tj_brewed said:


> *Groundbreaking ceremony marks the start of construction of China Bank Tower *
> 
> A simple yet meaningful groundbreaking ceremony was held on January 18 to mark the official start of construction of the first phase of the new China Bank Tower in Cebu. China Bank Vice Chairman, Hans T. Sy; SVP and Branch Banking Group Deputy Group Head, Samuel L. Chiong; VP and Visayas/Mindanao Region Head, Patrick U. Go; and other officers of China Bank, participated in the groundbreaking ceremony at the site.
> 
> The China Bank Tower will rise on a 1,574-square meter lot at the heart of the Cebu Business Park (CBP), a sprawling 50-hectare business and residential development in Mabolo, Cebu City where the Ayala Center-Cebu shopping mall stands.
> 
> *The first phase of the project, estimated to reach P80 million once completed, is a modern three-storey building with roofdeck which will house a new branch, China Bank - Cebu Business Park Branch, as well as other marketing and operational units, including regional and area offices.* The 1,822.89-square meter facility is expected to be completed by July, 2008, in time for the 60th anniversary celebration of China Bank’s first provincial branch, China Bank Cebu-Magallanes.
> 
> SVP Samuel L. Chiong noted that Cebu is where China Bank opened its first branch outside Metro Manila and that the construction of China Bank’s first business center in Cebu underscores the bank’s continued commitment to the development of this Southern province. Cebu, the Philippines’ most densely populated island and second largest city, is now the fastest growing economy in the country. Next to Metro Manila, Cebu is home to the highest number of national and international corporations. It is also the base of the country’s domestic shipping. “In the ‘40s, China Bank was among the first banks in Cebu. Even then, we saw its immense growth potential. Working hand in hand with the local government, entrepreneurs, and businessmen, we are proud to have contributed to the vitality of the local economy,” said Chiong. To date, China Bank has thirteen branches all over Cebu.
> 
> Vice Chairman Hans T. Sy said that the China Bank Tower “will be a beautiful addition to the CBP skyline.”* Aside from a low rise complex for China Bank’s operations in Cebu, an adjacent fourteen-storey class A office tower will also be constructed at a later date. *
> 
> *The tower, with a gross floor area of 7,621.11 sq.m., will feature a wide range of superior tenant amenities including high-speed Internet and telecom-munications systems, 24-hour security, extensive parking, on-site supplemental generator to ensure uninterrupted power service, as well as retail shops, restaurants, and cafeterias. Outside will be courtyards landscaped with gardens and seating areas.* The architectural design for the entire 9,444-square meter project was undertaken by one of the top architectural firms in the Philippines, Jose Siao Ling & Associates. Dennis Abecede & Associates is the project manager while Monolith Construction is the contractor. Sonia Santiago Olivares & Associates will do the interior design.


...


----------



## Jarenz

diehardbisdak said:


> John Gokongwei’s legacies for Cebu
> *By Jobers Bersales
> Cebu Daily News
> First Posted 12:57pm (Mla time) 01/24/2008*
> 
> 
> Exactly 40 years after German President Heinrich Luebke came to Cebu to break ground for the *country’s first modern engineering education complex, the USC Technological Center in Talamban*, billionaire entrepreneur John Gokongwei will fulfill his commitment to help in the development of world-class engineering in the country when he will also break ground for the Gokongwei Brothers Foundation Engineering Conference Center, also at USC Talamban Campus. To be built very near the College of Architecture and Fine Arts Building, the center will have an even loftier view of Cebu, Lapu-Lapu and Mandaue cities than all other buildings there. I am told that the center is just a beginning in the desire of the Gokongwei Brothers Foundation to raise the level of engineering education and research in the country to international standards.
> 
> *Whenever John Gokongwei is asked to speak about the success behind his financial empire that now spans China and the whole of Southeast Asia, he never skips a beat in acknowledging that it all began in Cebu*, where he faced the many trials that led to the uphill climb to become the force to be reckoned with in international retailing, agro-industry, food and beverage, air transportation and travel facilities, and petrochemicals.
> 
> Of the many colorful events in his life, I always take to heart the two things that I consider of special import from where I stand. The first is his being an alumnus of the USC Boys High School and, in 2004, of the entire university as well when USC conferred on him an honorary degree that made him the first and only doctor in the science of business and enterprise development in the country today. The groundbreaking incidentally coincides with the inauguration of a new building at USC main campus, the Ernest Hoerdemann Law and Business School later in the afternoon.
> 
> The second one has to do with his recollection of happy boyhood years *watching movies with classmates at Vision Theater, one of the movie houses owned by his father* whose sudden and untimely death in 1939 led to an early end to the innocence of youth and plunged him at a tender age of 13 into the world of cutthroat retail business amidst the clouds of war in the horizon.
> 
> Vision Theater, which shook prudish and conservative Cebu when it opened in the 1930s because of its pediment profuse with reliefs of nude Greek figures made by the Italian sculpture Dante Guidetti, survived the times, standing as the only structure left relatively unscathed in the wartime destruction of Cebu City in 1945. Still bearing its old name, the theater is today home to a lowlier kind of trade, the sale of pirated DVDs and VCDs on its ground floor and a billiard hall where the grand orchestra used to be. Hidden behind this seedy façade however are remarkably preserved remnants of its life as popular movie house of Cebu’s pre- and post-war public, that is, until uptown commercial success drained the life of Colon Street in the late 1980s.
> 
> I asked the new heritage group called Hambin or Hamiling Binilin *to explore the possibility of reaching out to Mr. John to ask for his help in purchasing Vision Theater and converting it into a performing arts center, a museum of Visayan cinematography, or some other cultural beacon to symbolize the survival of the old (silent movies and talkies) and the emergence of new media (digital filmmaking, animation, virtual reality imagery)*. The price is probably steep. But I am sure Mr. John will be all too happy to see that the movie house of his father and of his happy tender years survived the war and the agonizing death of trade and commerce on Colon, not to live in the infamy of pirated videos but to rise and reclaim an honorable place in Cebu’s cultural history and landscape.


...


----------



## Jarenz

*CHINABANK HQ*


----------



## Arkdriver

wheel of steel said:


> ^^ Honestly, I love your country, Malaysia... I really see peace and prosperity in your county and Penang? We'll I can say that it is really a beautiful city supported by a no. of infrastructures. Really Penang and Cebu have in common though Penang is really big and ahead. Penang is the big brother of Cebu....:banana::banana::banana:


It's not that i'm against you wheel of steel. No. just my view. I admire your enthusiasm for this country. Seems like nobody in SSC pinas is more ethusiastic about the country except you especially with nortrail-soutrail where you contribute a lot. Pinas is my country too, and thanks for all your updates. Anyway i came to accept that we may have different taste in buildings and design, the cebu building might look normal to me but may be you see it differently. Anyway i hope cebu will continue its growth. Never been to cebu but would like to be there someday.

And FYI Cebu is bigger than Penang in terms of population, so that might put existing infrastructure strain in Cebu. Penang has about 1 million something population on both Penang and Mainland. I see twin cities rather than one big kuya and its kapatid


----------



## wheel of steel

​


----------



## Sinjin P.

^ How old are you?


----------



## barukdok

in the medium to long term, cebu can probably edge out penang mainly because of the bpo sector, much more if the plan to turn the whole island into an economic zone pushes true. but this will not happen if cebu's infrastructure remains stagnant. the narrow roads are a mess, and plans to turn cebu into a wi-fi city is way overdue. also, cebu has a huge sanitation and cleanliness problem, especially outside of the business and i.t. parks. try walking near the fuente area and you'll notice lots of litter strewn around.


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor

*@ barukdok*

^^ That problem can only be solved if people's attitude towards sanitation and cleanliness is changed to be more Japanese-y or German-ish.


----------



## wheel of steel

rustyboi said:


> ask lang ko permission animasola ha, i'll re-upload the photos posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^surprise! surprise! can you see this now diehardbisdak?


:banana::banana::banana::banana:​


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor

*Megaworld's Proposal for a BPO Hub at Mactan Island*

Megaworld's proposal looks more resort-ish rather than BPO-office-space-ish.


----------



## Jarenz

rustyboi said:


> ^^here's another low-rise! this time from Bigfoot Mactan! :rock:
> 
> *Celi Residences*
> One Hollywood Blvd., Bigfoot I.T. and Media Park Mactan, Lapu-Lapu City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from today's Sunstar Newspaper ad
> 
> i don't quite understand though. they call it "residences" but commercial spaces are available for leasing. :dunno:


...


----------



## Jarenz

hans boy said:


> "SOON TO RISE!"​MABOLO, CEBU CITY​"WATCH OUT!"​
> New Call Center Building beside The Gallery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Hotel beside Sarrossa International Hotel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Mixed Use Building across Paseo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Commercial Office Building across Paseo


...


----------



## Jarenz

[email protected] said:


> skyline asiatownitpark updates... enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itmall, tgu tower and i3...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyrise2...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eblock...





[email protected] said:


> a closer look @asiatown itpark...
> 
> skyrise2...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eblock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i3...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tgutower...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itmall, tgutower and i3...


...


----------



## Jarenz

hans boy said:


> *Low Rise? Think Again! Get to know her below!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Her name is CITI PARK HOTEL... Isn't she pretty? She's a slim shady who deserve to be at CBP or AITP.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hotels in 1 kilometer F. Cabahug Street, Mabolo, Cebu City*
> 
> *1. Castle Peak Hotel*
> *2. Sarrossa International Hotel 1*
> *3. Sarrossa International Hotel 2 U/C.*
> *4. Citi Park Hotel U/C*


...


----------



## Jarenz

rustyboi said:


> would anyone happen to know the exact location of this project? the only information we've got is that this one's right next to Shangri-La. i've checked on google earth and compared it with the rendering, could this be in between Shang and Hilton?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Portofino Resort is on the other side of Shang Mactan anyway, wala ng space dba?
> 
> i've ripped out the rendering image, merged it with Google earth, i hope it'll look like this!


...


----------



## Jarenz

diehardbisdak said:


> *THE PERSIMMON
> Mabolo, Cebu City*
> 
> pics from Persimmon's official website


...


----------



## Jarenz

vatics said:


> *PALAZZO UNO*
> Mid-rise Condominium
> Escario St., Cebu City
> Estimated Completion Date: March 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *italian milanese architecture*​
> i can't wait to see this baby rise along escario street. the building's architectural design is somewhat similar to apartment buildings in manhattan. now this is cebu with an attitude. this development is undertaken by the romoff family.


...


----------



## Jarenz

diehardbisdak said:


> *St. John formation center now open
> Cebu Daily News
> First Posted 14:31:00 03/04/2008*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _pic from http://www.stjean.com/Cebu/projects.php_
> 
> 
> A newly built formation center of the French congregation located on V. Rama Street, Guadalupe, Cebu City is now open.
> 
> Called the St. John Center, the center was completed after 11 months of construction that started on February 2007.
> 
> Project Director Fr. Gregory Plus, CSJ, along with the other members of the St. John Community held the inauguration and blessing of the *P14 million four-storey building* on February 25.
> 
> The ceremony was headed by Auxiliary Bishop Julito Cortes and witnessed by around 300 benefactors and friends.
> 
> “On behalf of His Eminence Cardinal Vidal, I commend the dedication and efforts of the Community of St. John and those who supported in making this formation center a reality here in Cebu,” said Bishop Cortes in his homily.
> 
> The Community of St. John’s Vicar for Asia, Fr. Francisco Frederico Lot, CSJ, emphasized “the formation center is a place where we can touch the heart of the people, instilling in them on how to live in Christ. I encourage everyone to come to the center and discover something essential in life: to love and to pray.”
> 
> The center has conference rooms, retreat rooms, a chapel and a library.
> It is open to the public.
> 
> The center offers formation courses on personhood, love, sexuality, work, art, family and some important issues in the society.
> 
> It also offers special formation on Christian teachings based on prayer and the word of God.
> 
> A School of Evangelization will also be opened in June to introduce the basic formation on Divine life and contemplative faith.
> 
> For details, call 2536921 and (0917) 3661786 or log on to www.stjean.com/cebu.


...


----------



## sdblackshade

wow. i love those baby buildings. it looks like a restaurant in libis!


----------



## Jarenz

*New St. Therese Parish Church*​

Old Design








Final design









Phase 1 here







Phase 2








Contractor's Barracks


----------



## Jarenz

*TG TOWER*


----------



## Jarenz




----------



## Jarenz

slimer said:


> eBloc


----------



## Jarenz

*IMPERIAL PALACE WATERPARK RESORT AND SPA*










waterslide









waterslide









poolbar









attraction zone









adventutre pool






dabert said:


> *Imperial Palace*
> (as of April 2008)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progress Report: *65%*
> 
> from: http://www.imperialcebu.com/eng/sub4_4.htm


----------



## Jarenz

sugbuanon said:


> name: IT Park Bldgs. [mixed commercial / office]
> location: Cebu City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> name: ASE Call Center [mixed commercial / office]
> location: AS Fortuna, Mandaue City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> name: JS Bldg. [commercial]
> location: Banilad, Cebu City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> name: DF Bldg. [commercial]
> location: AS Fortuna, Mandaue City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> name: hotel leonise [hotel]
> location: Escario, Cebu City​
> 
> *all buildings designed by our very own Arch't. Alex Medalla* :cheers:


:cheers:


----------



## Jarenz

ivanc said:


> Skyrise 3's color will be yellow diay no? seen the rendering on skyrise1 lobby...
> 
> i got this pic from a calendar in our office...i think it was a CEDF-IT (or something)..... the page was about IT part and its u/c's... included is a pic of the proposed hotel: medyo bad quality





sugbuanon said:


> designed by arch't. medalla






sugbuanon said:


> name: IT Park Bldg. [mixed commercial / office]
> location: Cebu City​
> 
> *designed by our very own Arch't. Alex Medalla* :cheers:


....


----------



## Jarenz

Crown Regency Hotel​


SleMarKen said:


> *Crown Regency Update 04.2008*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​












"The X-treme Rides"​


----------



## Jarenz

CHINABANK HEADQUARTERS


----------



## Jarenz

*The Persimmon [u/c]​*


adrianvill2 said:


>





PINOYmeat said:


> ^^ let me put that in this format, heh.


:cheers:


----------



## Jarenz

Sinjin P. said:


> grabbed from the 2007 Annual Report of CHI
> (btw, CHI has a brand new spanking website! Check it out at www.cebuholdings.com . Also, individual websites for CBP and AITP are u/c! www.cebubusinesspark.com and www.asiatownitpark.com)
> 
> Hmm, what could those tall buildings in the background be?


...


----------



## diz

pretty impressive stuff!


----------



## Ejames




----------



## Ejames




----------



## Ejames




----------



## Ejames




----------



## Ejames




----------



## Jarenz

Two new projects of Fuente Triangle Realty Development Corporation

[1] *City Loft *
- 17-18 Flrs.
- located on Gen. Maxilom Ave. The lot beside Sacred Heart Boys High
- studio type condo
- unit price ranging from P1M - P1.8M


[2] *The Dorm*
- lowrise to midrise edifice
- floor plan is not yet finalized
- located in Ranudo St., Ramos
- students and young professionals [target market]


*- END - *​


----------



## barukdok

20+ hi-rises u/c in cebu city. cool


----------



## barukdok

mga nyor, suggestion lang. kay world thread man ni, pwede katong mga di kaayo nindot og ngil-ad gamay na projects adto lang sa philippine forums na threads? pati mga pics nga naay spaghetti wires o medyo gubot, di nalang pud i-post dinhi. luoy man gud tanawn ang cebu. at least piliian pud nato gamay, anyway mahulog man ni nga promoting cebu nga thread, so kanang pleasant ug "world class" lang siguro ang atong i-post. wa man siguro mawala sa ato ana. katong ngilad, sa atoa nalang to. (nagbinisaya ko kay you know why...)


----------



## Jarenz

*SEASCAPE, MACTAN, CEBU [u/c]*​


diehardbisdak said:


> flickr pics by @philcebuproperties


----------



## Jarenz

*i3 Building [18F l com l u/c ] Asiatown I.T. Park​*


----------



## Smallville

Go Cebu! :cheers:


----------



## Manitopiaaa

I always thought Davao was Philippines' second city but i guess Cebu has passed it. Cool buildings. Hope it rivals the dominance of Manila.


----------



## flesh_is_weak

^^in terms of size (both area and population), yes Davao is PI's second city...but Cebu is the country's second biggest economic and industrial centre--after Manila

the reason why some dont count Cebu as a city by international standards--population-wise--can be accounted to its smaller land area, hence less people are counted into its population, but if we include the adjacent cities and suburbs that comprise the Metropolitan Cebu area, it surpasses that of Davao by a considerable margin


----------



## D'Transporter

dp


----------



## Jarenz

*HONGKONG PLAZA HOTEL [25flrs. l u/c ] CBP - Cebu*


----------



## diz

whoa ! i can't believe the mayor stopped the construction of that! :lol:


----------



## Jarenz

*The Super Block Across CBP








*​


----------



## Jarenz

rustyboi said:


> ^^Cebu has an exciting line up of towers which will rise 2-3 years from now. i haven't included Lexmark plaza, can't find a decent image to crop.
> 
> *Viva la estado federal de Cebú*


:cheers:


----------



## Jarenz

rustyboi said:


> revised edition!


----------



## Jarenz




----------



## Jarenz




----------



## diz

*Cebu 2011 by great184*










Philippines' newest dense high rise skyline!


----------



## filcan

^^wow that looks great! Someone please do that for Manila!


----------



## diz

^^ Too many projects!


----------



## SineBuano

diz said:


> ^^ Too many projects!


And long way to go for Cebu.

Here's a then and now picture of Cebu.









*1900s*









*2008*


----------



## Jarenz

*Ultima Prime Residences Fuente Tower 4*


----------



## rockin'.baltimorean

simply beautiful place!!kay:


----------



## Jarenz

diehardbisdak said:


> *RLC eyes expanding estate in Cebu**
> By Ehda M. Dagooc
> Philstar Online
> Monday, September 1, 2008*
> 
> Robinsons Land Corporation (RLC) is looking at expanding its land bank in Cebu, to further take advantage of the province’s dynamic real estate sector in both commercial and residential segments.
> 
> RLC, the real estate development arm of conglomerate JG Summit Holdings Inc., is currently active in pursuing several development projects in Cebu, including the five-hectare Condo-Tel project called Amisa in Mactan, the Business Process Outsourcing (BPO) building called Cybergate Cebu in Fuente Osmeña, and its recent acquisition of government-owned property at the North Reclamation Area (NRA).
> 
> In an interview with JG Summit Holdings Inc., president and chief operating officer (COO) Lance Gokongwei, he said that the company is looking at expanding its land bank in Cebu to prepare for more projects in the next few years.
> 
> The company has recently acquired a *4-hectare property at the NRA*, near the old White Gold Department Store, *and is currently drawing up plans of developing the property for mixed-use development, Gokongwei said.*
> 
> *He said the four-hectare land will have a hotel, commercial complex, residential units, and office buildings.*
> 
> The young Gokongwei, who is now in-charge of the conglomerate’s operation built by his Cebuano father John Gokongwei, said that Cebu offers huge opportunity for the group’s several business arms, specifically retail, real estate and airline operations.
> 
> Although he did not divulge any specific preference of the companies property interest in terms of location, Gokongwei said the company is on constant look out for opportunities to purchase or buy-out good real estate properties in Cebu, to add up to its existing land bank.
> 
> RLC is among the most profitable business of JG Summit Holdings Inc., with its 18 malls, 23 residential subdivisions, 22 residential condominiums, six office buildings and three hotels.
> 
> In Cebu, the Gokongwei Group is operating Robinson’s shopping mall in Fuente Osmeña, the Midtown Hotel, Robinson’s Supermarket at the Banilad Town Center, and the Blue Coast subdivision in Mactan, Aspen Heights in Consolacion among other affiliate businesses.
> 
> So far, RLC’s biggest investment venture in Cebu is the construction of the five-star resort and condotel coastline project called AmiSa located on Mactan Island.
> 
> *Reportedly, the Gokongwei group expressed interest to buy a property at the South Road Property (SRP).*
> 
> However, Cebu Investments and Promotion Center (CIPC), which is commissioned to market the 300-hectare property, earlier announced that only three giant real estate developers have reached into successful deal with the Cebu City government, excluding the Gokongwei Group.
> 
> 
> 
> ************The 4-Hectare Property @ NRA*:
> 
> ....more or less 1 kilometer away from SM City Cebu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic from GoogleEarth
> 
> 
> 
> ************Old Rendering*: *from their old press release, but as per above news article, there will be a new plan/design*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic from SSC-Cebu Projects
> 
> 
> 
> **********


:cheers:


----------



## Jarenz

pics by leylander



leylander said:


> Lexmark Headquarters on the background [22F l u/c]


----------



## Jarenz

*Robinson's 4-Ha. Dev't. @ NRA [mix] Cebu City*

*pic @ text by @astroboy1012 of flickr!*









*Robinsons Maxilom project at Cebu City, a mixed-use complex development consisting of a Residential Building, Two BPO Offices, JG Office Tower, JG Museum, Robinons Mall, Hotel and Convention Center that will introduce cebuanos to the world and the world to cebuanos. The concept of the development was to reflect cebuanos pride as a city towards progress b adapting modern design that can be shown through the cleanliness and geometrical shapes of the structures Green architecture was establish in planning and orientation of the development to maximize the potential of the site towards its environment. Throughout the complex, large openings that create natural lightning and ventilation and open areas for greeneries are provided.*

originally posted by: diehardbisdak


----------



## diz

nice one. no doubt, cebu is officially the 2nd tallest city in the country.


----------



## Jarenz

*Civic Center & Tourism Estate [207.9 Ha. l mixed-used facility ] Consolacion, Cebu*​
Freeman Article
by: Ehda M. Dagooc

*To Take advantage of Cebu's strength as preferred site for offshore investments especially in IT and tourism sectors, the town of Consolacion in the northern part of Cebu province is now stepping up the construction of its multi-billion facility.*

Consolacion Mayor Avelino Gungob Sr., announced that his administration is now doing an extensive feasibility study to develop the *207.9-hectare reclaimed site* for the project, to be called Civic Center and Tourism Estate, Cansaga Bay.

The reclaimed site is now nearing completion and will be part of the town's five-star development plan.

According to the Mayor, Consolacion is positioning as the ICT and tourism destination in northern Cebu, and this is expected to take off in the next four years.

The Civic Center and Tourism Estate, a mixed-used facility, shall have a government center that occupies 20 hectares; another 20 hectares for commercial centers such as shopping malls and casinos; 80 hectares for tourism-related establishments such as theme parks and hotels, including high-rise buildings that cater to IT firms; and an international golf course with an area of 60 hectares.

*A particular attraction in the tourism estate will be an array of food stalls that would offer favorite grilled food items and local delicacies.*

"This will be our way of helping even the small investors. We might even have this accredited with the Department of Tourism," Gungob said.

He is optimistic that the project and others will be a magnet that can draw multinational investors to the town.

*Gungob noted the interest of some foreign investors in the United States, Malaysia, Korea, and Japan to develop the entire project.*

Already, *giant developer Sta. Lucia Realty & Development Company *announced its interest to put up a *commercial and business complex* in Consolacion.

Sta. Lucia finance officer for Cebu operations Gerry D. Quintos said in an earlier interview that company is putting in its five-year plan the development of the 9-hectare property located in Consolacion.

He said the proposed project in partnership with a Cebuano capitalist is initially called *Sta. Lucia Business and Commercial Center*. 

He said this future project which is seen to start in the next few years, *will house commercial establishments and offices*. 

"The commercial complex is already in our five-year plan," Quintos said adding that there are good business prospects in commercial complex development because of Cebu's vibrant economy, and ICT investments.


----------



## RonnieR

^^ Thanks for posting...Very valuable info esp. for those not from Cebu. The 4D Deep Sea Adventure movie is cheap, P150 for 2 persons. Looking forward to it this Sinulog.  The "same title" was shown here at Imax 3D, Mall of Asia. at P250 per person.


----------



## Jarenz

^^ Its a promo rate...


----------



## Arkdriver

stanleymalls said:


> CEBU: Asia's BOOMTOWN! :cheers: :cheers2:


bwahahahahaha


----------



## Jarenz

Arkdriver said:


> bwahahahahaha


What's funny?!


----------



## Jarenz

*Project Name: La Guardia Flats

Location: La Guardia, Lahug, Cebu City

Total Area: 1,050 sq. m.

Number of Units: 250 units

Type of Development: Economic Condo*​



Jimbu said:


> *Firm to pour in P2.7B*
> SunStar Cebu
> 
> A CEBU-based real estate firm will launch five projects within the year to answer a strong demand for housing in Metro Cebu.
> 
> Primary Homes, formerly known as Commonwealth Estate Inc., will be spending at least P2.7 billion for its projects to be launched within the year.
> 
> Ramero Espina, assistant sales manager, said Cebu’s tourism and business process outsourcing (BPO) industries have increased demand for various real estate products—from lots, houses and lots and condominium units.
> 
> “The high rental rates in Cebu is also (a factor) why there is strong demand for houses,” Espina said during the blessing and opening of the company’s satellite office at the [email protected] in Mandaue City.
> 
> He added that students from neighboring provinces who come to Cebu City to study medical courses are also purchasing condo units or houses and lots instead of renting.
> 
> *In the first quarter of this year, Primary Homes will launch three projects—the first being La Guardia Flats, a 14-story building with over 250 condominium units.*
> 
> 
> _*Groundbreaking*_
> 
> In a statement, Primary Homes’ president Stephen Charles Liu considers the La Guardia Flats "a testament to the synergy within the Primary Group.”
> 
> *Next month, Primary Homes is expected to break ground at the project site of La Guardia in Barangay Lahug, to start the development of the condominium project.*
> 
> Primary Homes will also be launching Casa del Rio, its latest house-and-lot offering in Talamban.
> 
> Casa del Rio is a pocket-size subdivision for the middle to lower high-end market.
> 
> The company will also develop Sunflower Place, a subdivision inspired by the success of 188 Sunflower Drive, which was sold out in a year, said Michelle Cutang, marketing supervisor.
> 
> Sunflower Place will have 24 townhouses ranging from 60 square meters to 150 square meters in floor area. (DME)


----------



## Jarenz

^^


----------



## bakasaurus

*Cebu City Pano of construction boom*









pic from slemarken


----------



## Khem

OMG!...Cebu has now a real skyline...hope to see taller towers in the future...I just love the towers located in the mountain...


----------



## adgaps

wow! CEbu's skyline is really nice... 

looking forward for more skyscrapers there...


----------



## bakasaurus

I hope the supertalls in the future won't be situated everywhere but only in strategic places like the South Road Properties or the Asiatown IT Park further back near the foothills.
If they are so near the coast, they would totally block the view of the mountain in the back drop and that would be such a waste of the natural landscape of sea, skyline, mountain and sky.


----------



## Jarenz

Updates:


*Sky Experience Adventure @ Crown Regency Hotel Fuente Tower 1 - Cebu
Featured ==>> World's First Edge Coaster & Country's First Skywalk Extreme*

Avail now our promo tickets:


*Regular Promo*

P380 - Entrance Pass
- plus free one access pass (1person only)
- inclusive with a meal and bottomless iced tea good for one person...
- package good for two persons


P500 - Rides Fee
- plus free one access pass (1person only)
- package good for two persons

Optional:

P1,380 - Entrance Pass
- Rides good for two persons both the Skywalk Extreme and Edge Coaster
- plus meal good for one person


*Student Promo*

P190 - Entrance Pass good for one
- inclusive with a meal and bottomless iced tea
- package good for one

P250 - Ride Fee 
- plus free one access pass (1person only)
- package good for one

Optional:

P690 - Entrance Pass
- Rides good for one person both the Skywalk Extreme and Edge Coaster
- plus meal good for one person


*Buffet with Ride Promo*

P600 - Weekday Buffet Dinner
- inclusive of entrance pass and 1 free ticket for SkyWalk Extreme or Edge Coaster

P800 - Weekend Buffet Dinner
- inclusive of entrance pass and 1 free ticket for SkyWalk Extreme or Edge Coaster


Note: Entrance Pass is different from Sky Rides Fee
P150 for additional meal per head


*For Ultima Residences Condotels*​
==> Ultima Residences Ramos Tower [33F] - studio type and loft type
Price Range: P2.5M ++ to P3.5M ++
3 years to pay and 0% interest

==> Ultima Residences Fuente Tower 3 [27F] - loft type 
Price Range: P3.9M ++ to P10M ++
2 years to pay and 0% interest

==> Ultima Residences Prime Fuente Tower 4 [28F] - studio and loft type
Price Range: P4M ++ to P10M ++
5 years to pay and 0% interest

==> Ultima Cityloft Mango [18F] - studio type
Price Range: P1.9M ++ to P3M ++ 
4 years to pay and 0% interest

==> Crown Regency Resort and Convention Center [3F] - studio and loft type
Price Range: P5M ++ to P10M ++
3 years to pay and 0% interest

P10T Membership Reservation
P30T Condo Reservation


*For ticket reservation/inquiries about the promo tickets and condominium in Fuente Triangle Realty and Dev't. Corp.

Call/Txt +63908.377.9998 [Jan Warren]*


----------



## Jarenz

Jarenz said:


> *IMPERIAL PALACE WATERPARK RESORT AND SPA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waterslide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waterslide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poolbar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> attraction zone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adventutre pool
> ​



*Update:*



diehardbisdak said:


> *Cebu's 1st EcoTourism Zone*, *IMPERIAL WATERPARK RESORT & SPA*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> source: http://donelthedrifter.multiply.com/photos/album/212





vatics said:


>


----------



## RonnieR

^^ Nice,...how many rooms does Imperial Waterpark Resort have? I think it's owned by Koreans...


----------



## Jarenz

RonnieR said:


> ^^ Nice,...how many rooms does Imperial Waterpark Resort have? I think it's owned by Koreans...






venntro said:


> *15 hotels to open this year*
> By Roderick T. dela Cruz
> 
> FIFTEEN new hotels and resorts offering 2,000 rooms will open this year despite the economic downturn, the Tourism Department says.
> 
> The new properties are worth P20 billion, and they will be employing 3,000 workers, the department says.
> 
> It says some of these new properties have already opened, and they include 28 cluster villas under the Amanpulo Resorts, which owns Sugihara Villa Resort, Vauban Villa Resort, Salamanca Villa Resort, Almonavides Villa Resort, La Galice Villa Resort, Kapangyarihan Villa Resort, and La Pucelle Villa Resort.
> 
> Rates at the Amanpulo properties start at $1,150 a night.
> 
> Shangri La’s Boracay Resort & Spa, with 219 rooms, opened to guests on March 2 with daily rates of P20,500.
> 
> Discovery Bay Misibis on Cagraray Island, Albay, with 38 villas, also opened early this year with room rates starting at $305 a night.
> 
> The 75-room Park Bed and Breakfast Hotel and Restaurant in Pasay City, which is managed by Legend Hotels International Corp., has also opened, and its rates start at P1,500 a night.
> 
> The 50-room Microtel Inn and Suites in Puerto Princesa opened early this year, and it offers a daily rate of P3,800.
> 
> *The largest hotel in Cebu, the 556-room Imperial Palace Waterpark Resort, will open on May 20, although it has yet to announce its room rates, the department says*.
> 
> It says more hotels and resorts are opening in the second half of the year, including the 232-room Oakwood Premier Manila in Ortigas Center, which opens its doors to guests in the third quarter. The room rates at its sister facility, the Oakwood Makati, start at P10,000 a night.
> 
> The 100-room Picasso Serviced Residences in Salcedo Village, Makati, is expected to be completed by Ardent Development Corp. by the second half.
> 
> Also opening in the second half are two luxury hotels near the airport in Manila and beside the Villamor Championship Golf Course.
> 
> The Newport Marriott Hotel will have 365 guest rooms, and Maxims Hotel 170 suites.
> 
> The P500-million Silang Wakeboard Park is rising up on a 12-hectare plot of land in Silang, Cavite, and it’s expected to open by August.
> 
> The Manila Ocean Park in Rizal Park is building extra facilities including a boutique hotel.
> 
> The Tourism Department is also processing an application from Bella Roca Island Resort and Spa in Marinduque.
> 
> Tourism Secretary Ace Durano says these new investments in tourism-related facilities and establishments are expected to add more than 2,000 new accommodation rooms and generate 3,000 jobs.
> 
> “With this initial list of investments, the country is assured of a vibrant tourism industry with bigger revenue and more jobs,” Durano said.
> 
> The new hotels and resorts will pay no taxes for four to six years and may import capital equipment tax-free if they are registered with the Board of Investments, according to Victoria Jasmin, director of the Office of Tourism Standards.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Tourism Bill is expected to result in more investment and create more tourism zones once it is signed into law.
> 
> The Senate and the House’s bicameral conference committee has approved the bill, which will give the Tourism Department powers beyond its marketing functions.


...


----------



## diz

cebu rising!



technoblaze said:


> Cebu's Hotel District
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## skyscraper100

nice projects :yes: i love the lighting of the crown regency


----------



## RonnieR

*CEBU, PHILIPPINES' TOURISM CAPITAL* NEW PROJECT

*AMISA TOWER
*


diehardbisdak said:


> *AMISA Tower 1*
> 
> ...*as of 1 May 2009*:
> 
> pics source: www.ibrokermo.com/Amisa/page_2048734.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics at: AMISA Thread


----------



## Jarenz

*Lexmark Plaza Tower 1​*


----------



## Jarenz

rustyboi said:


> Originally posted by *betro*
> 
> *MYVAN CITYSCAPE TOWER* (16 storey condo)
> 
> [Another NEW project of MYVAN Properties & Dev't., Inc.]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "URBAN LIVING AT AFFORDABLE PRICE”
> 
> *Location Panagdait, Cebu City (Near Sykes Call Center)
> 
> *5-10 minutes drive to SM City & Ayala Business Center
> *Major access road from Cebu to Mandaue & Vice Versa
> 
> 
> with BUILDING FEATURES:
> 
> * Hotel Lobby and Reception Area
> * Two elevator units
> * Indoor parking
> * Roof deck (swimming pool, function room, viewing deck)
> * Fire alarm and sprinkler system
> * CCTV system
> * Commercial area (for Lease) Cafeteria, Laundry Service, Internet Café


:banana:


----------



## Jarenz

*HONGKONG PLAZA HOTEL​*


----------



## RonnieR

^^ nice Hongkong Plaza hotel project. The 4th picture looks like it has 3 towers or just 2 towers?


----------



## Jarenz

^^ The left tower ==> *Grand Cenia Hotel & Residences [25F]*


----------



## Jarenz




----------



## MBorgy

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


Jarenz said:


> :banana:


----------



## MBorgy

Nice update part.....


----------



## Jarenz

*Grand Cenia & Hongkong Plaza Hotel​*


Bricken Ridge said:


> View from my room at Cebu Marriott. Grand Cenia and HKH are rising fast!


:banana::banana:


----------



## manila_eye

Does Cebu has CBD because it seems that the projects are pretty much away from each other?


----------



## Jarenz

^^ Yes... the Cebu Business Park

post #331


----------



## manila_eye

I see but how come some of the highrises aren't in that place especially the tall ones?


----------



## Jarenz

^^ Less lot rate outside CBP


----------



## Jarenz

Jarenz said:


> *Grand Cenia Hotel & Residences [25F]*














*side view*










*back view*










*front view*










*front view*










*front view*​


----------



## Jarenz

*Tower 1*


----------



## Jarenz

*Ultima Residences Fuente Tower 3​*


----------



## Jarenz

*Tower Palace [19F l u/c l CBP]*


----------



## Jarenz

diehardbisdak said:


> *...another 14-storey tower at Asiatown IT Park*
> 
> *Local property company eyes P700-M Cebu project**
> The Daily Tribune
> 05/15/2009*
> 
> Filipino-owned *Aegis PeopleSupport Realty Corp.* is spending P700 million to develop a *14-story office building* to be located at the Asiatown Information Technology Park in Brgy, Lahug in Cebu City.
> 
> In a report to Trade and Industry Secretary Peter Favila, Philippine Economic Zone Authority (Peza) Director General Lilia de Lima said the proposed information technology (IT) facility has recently been approved for fiscal and non-fiscal incentives.
> 
> Out of the total floor area of 13,506 square meters, the firm intends to allocate 11,550 sq m to IT related activities; around 8,410 sq m to be utilized as common utility area; and the rest for other purposes.
> 
> The *building will stand on a 2,251 sq m lot identified as Lot 1 Block 3 of the said IT park*.
> 
> Construction of the planned facility *will start on the 3rd Quarter of 2009 *and it is expected *to be completed by the 2nd Quarter of year 2011*.
> 
> Major locator of the IT facility is Aegis PeopleSupport Inc. which is formerly PeopleSupport which is already registered as an IT Export Enterprise.
> 
> Bulk of the proposed project cost at P500 million will be spent for the building development and construction. _(Ayen Infante)_


:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Jarenz

*Perspective of 12-storeys Residencia Edades​*









Thread Link ==> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=870568


----------



## RonnieR

^^keep 'em coming


----------



## Jarenz

*Aegis People Support Perspective [14F & 11F] Asiatown I.T. Park - Cebu City*​



CentOS said:


>


----------



## Smallville

A lot of cool buildings being built in Cebu. I have been to the Philippines three times. This will be my first trip to Cebu in September. Everything I have read so far states that Cebu is the best place in the Philippines to start a business and live. I am really looking forward to seeing Cebu. Thanks for sharing all the great photos.


----------



## TeslaCoil

Right! Keep it coming Cebu.


----------



## Jarenz

*Insular Life Cebu Business Centre*



diehardbisdak said:


> *updated rendering from http://www.primary.com.ph/projects/
> Insular Life Cebu Corporate Centre*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​







dabert said:


> Update: 09/29/09 14:30


----------



## Henz

wOW.. naa na sila sa First or Second Basement?


----------



## Jarenz

*Hongkong Plaza Hotel*

pic from *dive_cebu*


----------



## Jarenz

*Grand Cenia Hotel and Residences
*


----------



## Jarenz

*Tower 1 Parking Area*


----------



## Jarenz

*Persimmon Commercial Area*


----------



## Jarenz

*Persimmon Tower 1*


----------



## Jarenz

*Persimmon Tower 2 Pile Driving*


----------



## Henz

Tower 3 of Persimmon is scheduled for launching this coming December 2009...


----------



## Jarenz

*Ultima Residences Tower 3 Ceremonial Topping Off​*

































more here ==> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=301947&page=665


----------



## Jarenz

*Persimmon Tower 1 Ceremonial Topping Off*


----------



## Blue_Sky

Cebu is rising


----------



## Jarenz

*Fuente Triangle Mega Complex​*



diehardbisdak said:


> ...fuente triangle!
> 
> 
> flickr pic by @deep_south88


----------



## JunB

Is it just me or is the building crooked?



Jarenz said:


> *Fuente Triangle Mega Complex​*


----------



## Jarenz

*Asiatown It Park New Residential Project
"16-storeys Asia Premier Residences"
*​



rustyboi said:


> Great job unoberkano! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jarenz

*Insular Life Business Centre
*




PINOYmeat said:


>


----------



## Jarenz

*GT Time Square Cebu*







Glittering in gold and soaring above the heart of Fuente Cebu, GT Times Square Cebu rises 25 stories to offer sweeping panoramic view of the city against a backdrop of the majestic mountain ranges of Cebu. Destined to be a building icon offering top medical and health related services all in one stop, the building will feature a dramatic high-ceiling design lobby, and spectacular rooftop function room designed around nature and its beauty.


*GT Times Square* will introduce Cebu to an unprecedented level of gracious service and luxury, and will be one of the most exclusive buildings in the island.

· 160 well-appointed guest rooms and suites

· Dozens of the top medical practitioners in the country

· World-class Spas right at your fingertips

· State of the art Medical Laboratory

· Over 3,000 square meter of function space and meeting room

· Stunning views of Cebu and Mactan

· Few steps away from the top hospital in Cebu- Chong Hua

· Celebrated pharmacies

· Filipino hospitality


----------



## Jarenz

diehardbisdak said:


> ...it's about time to make a thread...hehehhe!
> 
> 
> ...ang ebedensya sa *SM at SRP*
> 
> (pic & text from Freeman)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SM Prime Holdings president Hans Sy turns over to Cebu City Mayor Tomas Osmeña the initial payment of P406 million for a portion of SRP to the city government as other city and SM officials look on following the signing of the agreement yesterday. CYRIL CAMPOREDONDO *
> 
> 
> pic from Sun Star Online (originally posted by @kindofperfect82888 & gtjr)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ******************
> 
> 
> *AFTER SIGNING DEAL TO BUY SRP LOT, SM set to pour P21B into Cebu*
> *THE FREEMAN
> 15-January 2009
> By EHDA M. ****-OC *
> 
> After closing the P2.7 billion deal with the Cebu City government for the purchase of 30 hectares at South Road Properties (SRP), SM Prime Holdings is ready to pour in at least P21 billion in investments here for the next eight years.
> 
> SM Prime Holdings president *Hans Sy said yesterday that the company will be investing at least P20 billion for the development of the SRP property*, plus another P1 billion for the establishment of another mall in the northern part of Cebu.
> 
> *Sy was in Cebu yesterday to sign the Memorandum of Agreement (MOA) with the City of Cebu led by Mayor Tomas R. Osmeña for the closure of the lot buy negotiation*.
> 
> *Sy, personally turned over a total of P406,456,800.00 to the Cebu City government yesterday and the company now has a total installment payment of about P670 million*.
> 
> *According to Sy, SM will be building one of the 10 largest malls in the world at SRP with 250 thousand square meters allocated for shopping mall development only*.
> 
> The entire 30 hectares will be a total integrated facility that will host *two hotels, a huge convention center of about 20 thousand square meters, high-rise residential and commercial condominiums, a university and a hospital*.
> 
> “*This is the start of the whole new ballgame. We are going roll our sleeves. This is the project we’ve envisioned for Cebu*,” Sy said.
> 
> The *formal ground breaking for the horizontal development of the SM project at SRP is set in the next few months*, “probably before the rainy season,” Sy said.
> 
> The company *will first build the shopping mall in the next two and a half years*, and it will be followed by other developments like the construction of convention center (similar to its Manila facility SMX at Mall of Asia), the two hotels and eventually the high-rise condominiums.
> 
> Simultaneously, while SM Prime is working on to build the project at SRP, Sy said it will also start the construction of the shopping mall to be located in the northern part of Cebu.
> 
> Sy however, refused to elaborate on the northern Cebu shopping mall project, as negotiations with its partner is still on going.
> 
> He said SM will be spending about a billion pesos for the construction of SM Shopping mall in northern Cebu.
> 
> The P21 billion that SM will be investing in Cebu, excluded the company’s outlay on the soon to open Radisson Hotel, which incurred an investment of P2.8 billion.
> 
> According to Sy, Cebu’s well-managed economy is one of the reasons why the company has put its money here.
> 
> “We are confident of how the whole Cebu is being managed. *We are going to duplicate in Cebu what we’ve done in Manila*,” he said.
> 
> It took SM Prime Holdings three years to negotiate with the Cebu City government for the purchase of the lot at SRP. During the special session yesterday, the city legislators agreed to authorize Mayor Osmeña to sign a deed of conditional sale for 304,100 square meters with SM Prime Holdings president Hans T. Sy.
> 
> The city legislators passed the proposed resolution of Councilor Jose Daluz III to allow the mayor to sign the deed of sale with Sy after Councilor Edgardo Labella, who chairs the committee on laws of the Cebu City Council, said there is no legal impediment if the city will enter into a conditional sale for the 30.4 hectares at P2,709,712,000.
> 
> The unsolicited proposal of SM Prime Holdings Incorporated to purchase the city lots was published in two newspapers of national and local circulation, Labella said, and no other interested party expressed interest to purchase and to challenge the proposal.
> 
> *The signing of the deed of conditional sale was done inside the SM City Cebu witnessed by almost all of the city councilors and many barangay captains*.
> 
> City administrator Francisco “Bimbo” Fernandez explained to Vice Mayor Michael Rama that the principal amount of P2,709,712,000 is payable for six years at an interest of five per cent per annum on a diminishing balance.
> 
> After paying the P406 million yesterday, SM Prime Holdings is also required to pay another P433.9 million in four installments within this year, while another P417 million will be paid in 2011.
> 
> Fernandez said SM Prime Holdings will also pay P400.1 million in 2012, then P383.1 million in 2013. Another P366.2 million will be paid on 2014, and the last payment of P349.2 million will be settled on 2015.
> 
> “Wala na tay problema sa pangbayad sa utang sa city gikan sa Japan Bank for International Cooperation kay gawas sa ibayad sa SM, duna pay millions of pesos nga bayad nga atong makolekta gikan sa Filinvest Land Incorporated,” the city administrator said.
> 
> FLI also purchased 10 hectares of the SRP and entered a joint venture project with the city for another 40 hectares.--/NLQ



pic by @rustyboi










pic by @slimer







[/QUOTE]

:cheers:


----------



## Jarenz

better perspective of SM Complex in SRP



slimer said:


>


----------



## gianne

*please reply*

any proposed project here in metro manila specifically high rises?? meron ba?? pa post naman


----------



## Jarenz

*Insular Life Business Centre​*






























​


----------



## vatics

*Amisa Resort Community*










6 Residential Condominiums
3 Branded Hotel Buildings
1 Entertainment and Gaming Center

Tower A (14 storey) - Ready by December 31, 2010
Tower B (18 storey) - Ready by September 30, 2012
Tower C (18 storey) - Ready by August 31, 2014


----------



## greenflare

WOW!!! Amazing Cebu Indeed !!! Good to see a lot of high rises sprouting in the Queen City of the South... thanks guys for the photos ..


----------



## johnmar

mga bai...lahi na jud ang skyline sa cebu city,tungod sa mga gi pang construct nga highrise buildings...by the way mangutana ko about anang gi construct nga building sa escario st.,corner east capitol road...kay naa syay dako nga crane...pila na ka storeys mga bai?then unsa na sya condominium or commercial estab.? kay wa man gud silay redering sa ila gi construct...excited lang ko kay makadugang na pud na sa atong skyline...


----------



## Maxxclip

nice projects:cheers:


----------



## greenflare

vatics said:


> 6 Residential Condominiums
> 3 Branded Hotel Buildings
> 1 Entertainment and Gaming Center
> 
> Tower A (14 storey) - Ready by December 31, 2010
> Tower B (18 storey) - Ready by September 30, 2012
> Tower C (18 storey) - Ready by August 31, 2014


I assume tower B and C are the two taller and similar buildings ... Tower A., either the one on the left or the right of tower B and C ..  What a beautiful and massive project !!!


----------



## aguadefumar

*Condo Projects*

Hello,
Does anyone have an opinion on these 3 projects?

City Loft Mango

La Guardia Flats 2

Myvan Cityscape

The highest price condo is at the top.
I was interested in a condo in Cebu and am uninformed as I am a foreigner.
I like City Loft Mango, but Myvan is the best priced Pre selling. La Guardia Flats 2 is slightly higher than Myvan in price.

Has construction started on City Loft Mango?

Which would be better for investment? I also plan on living in the condo

Which is the best Location?

I would appreciate any thoughts or comments.

Thanks


----------



## Jarenz

*Residencia Edades*


----------



## Jarenz




----------



## Jarenz

^^


----------



## Sleepwalker

*Our Little Place Called CEBU*
Mactan Island, Cebu
_flickr photo by docjabagat_











*Construction Boom in Cebu*
_six high-rises projects in one location_​


Jarenz said:


>



*Ayala Center Cebu Mall Expansion*
_-portion that is shaded in RED is the planned expansion_










*A new city arises*
South Road Properties, Cebu
_- the next big thing of Cebu_









​


----------



## RonnieR

^^ Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Jarenz

Sleepwalker said:


> *A new city arises*
> South Road Properties, Cebu
> _- the next big thing of Cebu_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]





totempole said:


> copied from Citta di Mare's FB account:


...


----------



## Jarenz

^^


totempole said:


> video ad:


----------



## vatics

aguadefumar said:


> Hello,
> Does anyone have an opinion on these 3 projects?
> 
> City Loft Mango
> 
> La Guardia Flats 2
> 
> Myvan Cityscape
> 
> The highest price condo is at the top.
> I was interested in a condo in Cebu and am uninformed as I am a foreigner.
> I like City Loft Mango, but Myvan is the best priced Pre selling. La Guardia Flats 2 is slightly higher than Myvan in price.
> 
> Has construction started on City Loft Mango?
> 
> Which would be better for investment? I also plan on living in the condo
> 
> Which is the best Location?
> 
> I would appreciate any thoughts or comments.
> 
> Thanks


All 3 condo projects are strategically located in different growth areas in Cebu City. City Loft Mango is located near Ayala Center while La Guardia Flats 2 is located near Asiatown I.T. Park. Myvan is located in Mandaue and near SM and Ayala.

Both City Loft and La Guardia Flats 2 are purely residential condominiums while Myvan is a condotel condominium.

Both City Loft and La Guardia Flats 2 are scheduled for construction while Myvan's construction is already ongoing.

The best location so far is still Lahug area where economic growth and activity is very high. If you expect to invest in a condo less than 1.8M, LGF2 or Avida is still the best investment to date. However, expect City Loft to catch up as one of the promising condo investments in 5 years as it will spur development in the area.


----------



## Sleepwalker

*The Modest Cebu Skyline Viewed from Mactan Channel*​
From @kugmo of istorya.net


----------



## JunB

Whatever happened to the Boardwalk Mall? I almost invested there.





Sleepwalker said:


> *The Modest Cebu Skyline Viewed from Mactan Channel*​
> 
> From @kugmo of istorya.net


----------



## Jarenz

^^ *abandoned Sir and some of the tenants transfer to Parkmall . . .*


----------



## Jarenz

*Insular Life Business Centre*


----------



## Sleepwalker

Just a little bit of intermission... 

Some of the biggest reasons of Cebu's growth is due to every Cebuano's pride, love and care for Cebu.

flickr photo by sunshine twinkle


----------



## christie




----------



## Jarenz

*AppleOne Cebu Office & Residential Condominium (CBP)*


*Rendering Scheme 1*





















*Rendering Scheme 2*





















*Rendering Scheme 3
*


















http://archiglobal.net​


----------



## Jarenz

*Calyx Centre*


----------



## greenflare

^^ Nice project ... :cheers:


----------



## Jarenz

*Insular Life Business Centre*​


raceINT said:


>


----------



## Pfeuffer

:banana: I am landing in mactan on 26th of feb.11 :cheers::banana:


----------



## Jarenz

^^ *cool. . .*


----------



## Sheran_Sweet16

*MC*

CEBU SEA EMERGING TIGER!!!


----------



## mAiNsTrEaMhunter

nickywilliam said:


> Cebu na ata ang susunod na maynila. na develop na talaga ang cebu.


well hoping in terms of the skyline but other than that, no way! kay:



Sheran_Sweet16 said:


> CEBU SEA EMERGING TIGER!!!


thanks @sheran!


----------



## Jarenz

*Avida Towers*​


diehardbisdak said:


> *as of today, 30 October 2010*
> 
> pic by @*johnnnex*


----------



## Jarenz

*South Road Properties (SRP) Projects*​


diehardbisdak said:


> flickr pic by @palipad_hangin


----------



## johnnnex

update as of October 30,2010

calyx
















skyrise 4
















Asia premiere








Avida








Aegis people support house








Ebloc 2








HongKong plaza hotel








Grand Cenia








Insular life

















*happy halloween*


----------



## Bricken Ridge

Jarenz said:


> *Calyx Centre*



If they'll let go of vertical lines, this building could be sexy. Too many design elements in this one not-so-big building.


----------



## Jarenz

^^


Henz said:


> 12135154





ivanc said:


> Innoland Development Corporation chief operating officer Charles Vincent Ong and his father, chief executive officer Joy Anthony work together for more commercial and residential building project.
> 
> A father’s vision paved the way to success in the real estate business for a family of former up scrap materials traders.
> 
> Joy Anthony Chua Ong ran the 60-year-old family enterprise founded by his own father-buying and selling scrap materials-until four years ago, when he foresaw the growth of real estate in Cebu and ventured into the industry.
> 
> Joy has since shared the real estate business with his wife and children.
> 
> Charles Vincent, Joy’s son, is now the chief operating offices of Innoland Dev. Corp.
> 
> "My dad started with leasing out office spaces in our first building in Mango Avenue, Cebu City called Ong Tiak Business Center," said Charles, who joined the family company after completing his degree in mechanical engineering in 2007.
> 
> Charles said their next project was the Synergis IT Center in sitio Panagdait, barangay Mabolo, cebu City that Sykes Cebu occupies.
> 
> "The latest addition is the TGU Tower in Asiatown IT Park which we targeted to cater to the growing demand (for space) from outsourcing companies," Charles said.
> 
> Charles handled the construction of TGU Tower when he joined the company. The building was competed in 2008. Banks occupy the ground floor of the 15-story building.
> 
> In the same year, the Ongs created Innobuild Kontractors Inc. to help their construction needs.
> 
> In 2009, the family launched Innoland, a new real estate brand that offers residential projects.
> 
> "We launched Innoland Development Corporation in the latter part of 2009 and in May 2010, we launched our first project, Calyx, under the new name," Charles said.
> 
> "Innobuild offers fit out services as well as building the structures. Innobuild Kontrators Inc. is the one building Calyx which we hope to finish within 27 months."
> 
> *Calyx is a 28-story mix use project in Asia Town IT Park. Thirteen floors would be dedicated to condominium units. The rest are for office and commercial use, he said.*
> 
> *"For Calyx, our estimated investment is around P1 billion. Within only a month and a half since launching it in May, we have sold around 97% or 219 of the 225 condominium units."*
> 
> Industry prospect remain bright with continued growth expected in both horizontal and vertical projects, Charles said.
> 
> "The market has matured and we have a good mix of people who need the condominium and those who want to have a house and lot."
> 
> According to Charles, they will soon launch projects outside Cebu City.
> 
> He pointed out that they had been acquiring pieces of property that they planned to develop into "value-for-money projects."
> 
> *Charles said they also envision another project inside Asiatown IT Park.*
> 
> "In every project we make, we try to beat the previous one," he said. "We incorporate innovation and focus on superior real estate products."
> 
> Charles said a talented mix of family members in their company also proved useful.
> 
> "Each of us has different strengths and skills. We work together perfectly and always come up with the most appropriate decisions for the company, which for us is something that we are also proud of."
> 
> Charles' sister Chloe handles the sales and marketing side while his mother Marilou takes care of the finances.
> 
> "I handled the implementation while my dad is the visionary who never fails to come up with the brightest ideas."
> 
> Charles said that he used the analytical skills that he learned in his mechanical engineering studies in managing the company.
> 
> When he joined the company, he was given major task since he underwent an orientation on operating the family’s business while finishing his studies.
> 
> "With engineering came the analytical tools that made me adapt to the technical and even the financial aspects of our operations," he said.
> 
> http://www.calyx.com.ph/news/real-estate-firm-binds-family-together
> 
> -----------------
> nice scale model of the walk, tgu and calyx!


...


----------



## Jarenz

*J Centre
[mall, hotel, & condotel]*​



rustyboi said:


>





Henz said:


> Update as of Nov. 1, 2010
> 
> Construction was done on phases,
> 
> First Phase : J Center Mall
> Second Phase: Condotel
> Third Phase : Hotel Tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is so far the biggest construction in Cebu as of today. Four T Cranes for different projects. Operating on a 24 hours basis.


----------



## Pfeuffer

this will be great ! appreciate your job !


----------



## Jarenz

*Asiatown IT Park*​


christie said:


>


*
Cebu Business Park*​


christie said:


>


*
Cebu Uptown*​


slimer said:


> ​


----------



## greenflare

^^ Amazing Cebu indeed !!! kay:


----------



## Ejames

asiatown cebu update nov. 8, 2010


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO

DP


----------



## Jarenz

*Grand Cenia Hotel & Residences (left) & Hongkong Plaza Hotel (center)​*


Ejames said:


> cebu city


----------



## Pfeuffer

great update !!!


----------



## slimer

Ultima Residences Fuente - 27 storey loft-type tower 
taken 11.13.10


----------



## twIco

how i wish fuente tower 3 and 4 would be colorful as CRH at night.


----------



## Henz

me too.. i am looking forward for the Tower 4... SOON!!!


----------



## Jarenz

christie said:


>












*Perspective*









*Street View
*









*Swimming Pool*


----------



## Jarenz

*Asia Premier Residences​*


diehardbisdak said:


> .gif pics from johnvill.com





christie said:


>


----------



## Jarenz

leechtat said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## dinhlanh

great ideas


----------



## JunB

*These floorplans are atrocious! What poor architecture for such a great site. Such a waste.*
hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:


















[/CENTER][/QUOTE]


----------



## Jarenz

^^ :yes:


----------



## Jarenz

*Asia Premiere Residences​*


Ejames said:


> update 11/17





raceINT said:


> update:
> (as of 11.18.10)


----------



## Jarenz

*Skyrise 4​*


Ejames said:


> update 11/17





raceINT said:


> update:
> (as of 11.18.10)


----------



## Jarenz

*Calyx Centre*​


raceINT said:


> update:
> (as of 11.18.10)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​AITP u/c:


----------



## Jarenz

*Grand Cenia Hotel & Residences​*


christie said:


>


----------



## Jarenz

*Aegis People Support House Phase 1​*


Ejames said:


> update 11/17





raceINT said:


> update
> (as of 11.18.10)
> Far right:


----------



## Jarenz

-dp-


----------



## Jarenz

*Crown Regency Hotel Expansion *​


Ejames said:


> update nov 16


----------



## Jarenz

*eBloc 2​*


Ejames said:


> update 11/17


----------



## Jarenz

*La Guardia Flats 1​*


Ejames said:


> update 11/17


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor

*The Cebuano Exultor's T-Crane Count for Metro Cebu*

UPDATED!

_Thanks to Jarenz for the updates:_

^^ Okay, let's make a "t"-crane count shall we:

(1) Aegis People Support House Phase I
(1) Calyx Center
(2) EBloc 2
(1) Asia Premiere Residences
(1) Skyrise 4
(1) Castle Peak Hotel Expansion
(1) Synergies Building 2
(1) that building beside Alpa City Suites
(1) Amisa Tower 2
(1) 6-storey commercial building in Escario St.
(1) Ultima Residences Ramos Tower
(1) Spianada
(1) GT Time Square Cebu
(1) Hong Kong Plaza Hotel
(1) Avalon
(4) J Center
(1) Padgett Place
(1) that "t"-crane at SRP
(1) Taiheyo Cement Factory @ San Fernando (still part of the expanded Metro Cebu)

*(23) Total*

Wow! Never seen Metro Cebu have a construction boom with this amount of activity. Here's hoping it isn't gonna lead to a property bubble and then bust. :cheers:


----------



## Jarenz

^^ 

(2) T-cranes for eBloc2
(1) GT Time Square Cebu
(1) Padgett Place coming (u/c)
(1) 6-storey commercial building in Escario (u/c)


----------



## Henz

1016 Residences by Ayala Premier in Cebu Business Park, Cebu City


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO

^^I like it,looks classy Ayala never dissappoints


----------



## Jarenz

^^ 
*Totally a disappointing project from Ayala Premiere. With it's brand as high-end and the project is just the same as low-end condo projects from Cebu-based developers.*


----------



## Sleepwalker

Guys, I hope its OK to post here future developments. This is Cebu's Citta di Mare (or City by the Sea). Development already started.


----------



## Jarenz

*Avalon*


christie said:


>



*Asia Premier Residences*


christie said:


>



*La Guardia Flats 1*


christie said:


>



*Avida Towers (AITP)*


christie said:


>



*La Guardia Flats 1, eBloc 2, & Skyrise 4*


christie said:


>


----------



## Jarenz

*Crown Regency Hotel Fuente Tower 1 Expansion [140+25m l 44F]*


rustyboi said:


> Source: Ultimatters Aug. 2010 - Official newsletter of Club Ultima​




*Ultima Residences Fuente Tower 3 *


rustyboi said:


> Source: Ultimatters Aug. 2010 - Official newsletter of Club Ultima​


----------



## Jarenz

*Amisa​*


christie said:


>





leylander said:


> from a friend's FB album


----------



## Jarenz

*Avalon*



christie said:


>


----------



## christie




----------



## Jarenz

*Calyx Centre​*


diehardbisdak said:


> *pics from Facebook account of CEBU_PROPERTIES*


----------



## Jarenz

*Sedona Parc *


----------



## Jarenz

*CBP​*


sugbuanon said:


> ​



*Escario​*


sugbuanon said:


>



*Asiatown IT Park​*


sugbuanon said:


>


----------



## mr_peanutbutter

Henz said:


> 1016 Residences by Ayala Premier in Cebu Business Park, Cebu City


What an elegant design!


----------



## mr_peanutbutter

The Amisa somewhat looks like the Grand Towers in Vito Cruz, Manila.


----------



## Jarenz

*AppleOne Tower*​


cjarch said:


> scale model of Appleone, night time view:





johnnnex said:


> appleone


----------



## Jarenz

*J Centre Complex*












*J Centre Mall*




















*SM Hypermart*











*J Mall Atrium*





















*J Mall Hallway*










*J Mall Bridge Cafe*











*J Centre Condotel*


----------



## Jarenz

*Mactan Oceantown*​


Henz said:


> Revealing Cebu's Newest Development in Mactan, Lapu-Lapu City.
> 
> 
> Pls. check this video...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The project is now under construction..
> 
> youtube video uploaded by *mjfaller*


----------



## Jarenz

*Gagfa IT Center*


----------



## Jarenz

*eBloc2*


----------



## Jarenz

*Asia Premier Residences*


----------



## Jarenz

*1016 Residences*


----------



## Jarenz

*Creativo II 
(board up in progress)*


----------



## Jarenz

*Skyrise 4 (center)*


----------



## madridhere

Very interesting projects for Cebu!!!:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Jarenz

*Myvan Cityscape Tower*


----------



## Jarenz

*Lot 8*


----------



## Jarenz

*Gagfa IT Center*


----------



## Jarenz

*Apple One Tower*
​


christie said:


>


----------



## Jarenz

*IL Corso (SRP) update:*



rustyboi said:


> Here's another excitement development to watch out for:
> 
> "The Il Corso will feature a boardwalk, terraced beach, marina, cafés, bars, restaurants, souvenir shops, home depot/retail outlets, exhibit tent, an amphitheater and *high-rise condos*"





rustyboi said:


> Il Corso is a watering hole, leisure central and cultural hotspot right by the water's edge.
> 
> I labeled some features of Il Corso as far as I can remember:


----------



## Jarenz

*Horizon 101 update:*



rustyboi said:


> From *TAFT PROPERTY*:


----------



## Jarenz

^^ *continuation . . .*




rustyboi said:


> From *TAFT PROPERTY*


----------



## Jarenz

^^ 




rustyboi said:


> From *TAFT PROPERTY*:


----------



## Jarenz

^^




rustyboi said:


> 25-meter lap pool, a jacuzzi, kiddie pool and wet play area I think is sufficient even with the upcoming Tower 2. other amenities/features include a gym, jogging area, multi-purpose hall and even a mini-theater.


----------



## diehardbisdak

*SM Seaside City Complex - SRP, Cebu City*

*groundbreaking: April 8, 2011*

*pics from*: www.zerothreetwo.com (pics hosted by www.imageshack.us)



*Church (& School - future dev't.)*











*Roof Garden - West side*











*Northwest Entrance*











*Southeast Entrance*











*Northeast Entrance*











*Roof Garden - South Side*











*Vehicle Entrance - facing East*











*Vehicle Entrance - South*










*the Centerpiece*


----------



## diehardbisdak

^^ here's more...

pics from: http://www.zerothreetwo.com/the-city/sm-seaside-city-cebu/


----------



## diehardbisdak

^^ ...and more! (future development of the complex)


----------



## diehardbisdak

^^ ...more close-ups!



leylander said:


>


----------



## RonnieR

^^ Great project in Cebu! They have full page ads in national daily. It says that it will be finished in mid-2013. 

Cheers!


----------



## Bricken Ridge

^^SM is definitely pushing the envelope with this deconstructivist mall design. Wonder if the stacked cylinders has any special purpose?


----------



## dc88

whats in the middle of that sm city complex? the main bldg.


----------



## r0mm3l

wow. this project strikes me..,


----------



## aranetacoliseum

whoaa!!!! i really like it! go CEBU!


----------



## helorider14

Bricken Ridge said:


> ^^SM is definitely pushing the envelope with this deconstructivist mall design. Wonder if the stacked cylinders has any special purpose?


it looks like an observation tower.


----------



## diehardbisdak

Bricken Ridge said:


> ^^SM is definitely pushing the envelope with this deconstructivist mall design. Wonder if the *stacked cylinders *has any special purpose?





dc88 said:


> *whats in the middle *of that sm city complex? the main bldg.


^^ as per official press release, it's a 30-storey-high *Observation Tower* touted as Cebu's next landmark kay:






aranetacoliseum said:


> whoaa!!!! i really like it! go CEBU!





r0mm3l said:


> wow. this project strikes me..,


^^ thanks for your comments mga bai! kay:


..by the way, it is designed by *ARCQUITECTONICA*

facilities / amenities:

- IMAX
- ICE SKATING RINK
- ROOF GARDEN
- OBSERVATION TOWER
- MULTIPLE ANCHOR STORES
- ENTERTAINMENT PLAZA (covered & open)
- Surrounding development includes: Condos, Hotel, School, Hospital,
Church and Convention Center

...and a lot more!


----------



## Bricken Ridge

diehardbisdak said:


> ^^ as per official press release, it's a 30-storey-high *Observation Tower* touted as Cebu's next landmark kay:



I like the design of this structure. At first I thought it was a supertall. Darn. This would have been spectacular if this was a full-fledged building.


----------



## diehardbisdak

Bricken Ridge said:


> I like the design of this structure. At first I thought it was a supertall. Darn. This would have been spectacular if this was a full-fledged building.


Yeah!


----------



## mr_peanutbutter

That particular SM project kind of overwhelmed me by its grandness! The observation tower is iconic, by the way. And lots of open spaces and landscape elements too! kay:


----------



## aliza

*cebu*

All great photos and very nice views, i been Cebu and been this place its really very cool place.I love Cebu and be there again soon..


----------



## shaKEIRa

im very excited for the whole srp project!!! :cheers:


----------



## isla

Great mall in a great city


----------



## EdithB

Jarenz said:


> *IL Corso (SRP) update:*


I love this Il Corso development. Can you walk along the water from the north end to the south end? Where are they placing the high rise condos?

By the way, are there any plans of creating some sort of a marina district in the general area of Fort San Pedro and Pier 1? It would be nice if they could tie it to a sort of a historic district from Parian to Magellan's cross to the Fort and a marina in the water. I can just imagine having cafes and shops along that corridor with wide tree lined sidewalks and streets. They could then tie it to the SRP area. Make the whole thing bike and pedestrian friendly with managed traffic and parking. For me that would be truly world class with a distinct Cebuano heritage preserved.


----------



## mAiNsTrEaMhunter

*FROM CEBU CONSTRUCTION THREAD*



diehardbisdak said:


> *Rainforest Park Cebu - Mabolo, Cebu City*
> 
> Pics source is from their official Facebook fan page:
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Rainforest-Park-Cebu/144068468988236
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *is this operational now?*


----------



## Bricken Ridge

diehardbisdak said:


> *Rainforest Park Cebu - Mabolo, Cebu City*



I'm glad to see all these upcoming developments in Cebu. I'm really bothered with this ad. The *LION DOES NOT LIVE IN THE RAINFOREST*. It lives in the savannah or dry forest. Someone did not do their research. If we are trying to educate the kids, we don't want to tell them the wrong information. Would someone email the management of this error? Let's try to save some embarassment.hno:


----------



## dc88

^^nice also for kids maganda if they have Six flags/Universal Studios in Cebu..


----------



## mAiNsTrEaMhunter

^^
right! definitely great for kids.


----------



## isla

Bricken Ridge said:


> I'm glad to see all these upcoming developments in Cebu. I'm really bothered with this ad. The *LION DOES NOT LIVE IN THE RAINFOREST*. It lives in the savannah or dry forest. Someone did not do their research. If we are trying to educate the kids, we don't want to tell them the wrong information. Would someone email the management of this error? Let's try to save some embarassment.hno:



These days, a lion lives anywhere where there is a Zoo hehe
:banana:


----------



## Bricken Ridge

isla said:


> These days, a lion lives anywhere where there is a Zoo hehe
> :banana:



And you are happy because.....the lion is in a zoo with a rainforest theme, replete with jungle animals where he does not belong.:nuts:


----------



## Jarenz

*AVALON*


----------



## isla

^^^^

Fabulous :cheers:


----------



## jochval

gipicturan nako ganina tapad ra jud sa amo office..kuha nya ko ug unit diri para duol na lang kung moduty ko..hahaha

BASELINE RESIDENCES
Juan Osmeña St., Cebu City


----------



## Jarenz

*One Pavillon Place*​


Henz said:


> 18 Residential Condo plus 4 storey Mall and 2 parking floors.. Total of 24 floors..


----------



## Jarenz

*Project Updates by: Slerz*



slerz said:


>


----------



## Jarenz

r0mm3l said:


> GIGANTICS!!^^ ^^





isla said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Fabulous :cheers:


*site status:*


----------



## Jarenz

*Ayala Center Cebu (ACC) Phase 2 Expansion*​


Sinjin P. said:


> This is it! This is really it!


----------



## Jarenz

*top-off*

*Avalon*


----------



## Jarenz

*Skyrise 4*


----------



## Jarenz

*Marco Polo Residences (3 Towers)*​



0riana said:


> 2 Residences by beanintropics, on Flickr
> 
> 2 residences by beanintropics, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 2 residences by beanintropics, on Flickr​


*enlarge
*



diehardbisdak said:


> for the *Two Residences Project*, literally,* it's 2 towers*! WOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out the *commercial component*!


----------



## Jarenz

*Apple One Tower
*


----------



## Jarenz

*Asiatown IT Park*



slerz said:


>


*APS*

*Tower 1
*









*Tower 2*




















slerz said:


>



*Avida Towers
*



slerz said:


>


*eBloc 2*











slerz said:


>



*Expansion*




slerz said:


>


----------



## Jarenz




----------



## Jarenz

*One Pavillon Place Ground Breaking*




eskeryon said:


> (photo courtesy of Engr Kimos' fb)


----------



## r0mm3l

ceBOOM!!! ^^ ^^


----------



## bintaro

I just can't believed the progress of Cebu nowadays, before the only place that you can hang out are SM and Ayala but now anywhere you go in the city there's a place for you. Though it's not massive as Manila but cebu's momentum is gaining so much traction. It's not hard that someday in the near future Cebu can also at pace with Penang in Malaysia. I just saw some developments there at SSC southeast Asia forum, their developments are so massive and state of the art with a green concept as well. Just continue for the progress Cebu there's still many investors waiting to grab some opportunities of cebu's potential.


----------



## jochval

dako pa kaayo ug hawan sa Mandaue Reclamation ug sa NRA plus SRP pa jud, still lots in CBP ug ang AITP nag expand na, di gyud layo mahitabo nga mosunod ta sa Penang..kay:, basta maayo lang jud pagkadala sa atong gobyerno then ang airport pud i improve, payter na kaayo ang Cebu, kita ang capital sa Philippines..:lol:


----------



## bintaro

Hehehe former capital of the Philippines, but the spaniards realised that cebu's location is not that conducive to become the nation's capital due to the fact that Cebu is so mountainous majority of the terrains are mountains and it is so rocky as well making it a little bit hard to grow crops which are their concerns also. That's why they transferred it Manila because of it's vast area of flat lands which is easy and accessible for trading,,,well relatively Manila is so vast compared to Cebu, but Cebu indeed has a beautiful landscape that it can be proud of and it is so much comparable to the landscape of hongkong. When it's fully developed, no doubt it will be like hong kong in the future with our own version of Victorias peak or they called it "the peak" it's just simply astonishing so to speak.


----------



## bintaro

Pero no offense mga bro, I'm a also a very proud cebuano in blood. But I can say the designs of our highrise buildings in Cebu are still very typical. I saw designs from Thailand Malaysia and Singapore, I just can't believed that they can crop up with a very sophisticated design even Manila can't beat them in terms of building design. I mean their designs are so futuristic though some of the buildings are only as tall as our buildings in Cebu and Manila, but what stunned me are their designs. I saw it on the other thread SSC southeast Asia, as in grabe ilang mga design didto, those architects must be top calibers


----------



## jochval

pero bisan sa atong pagkamountaineous ug rock nga lugar, kita man ang second city...kay:..nadaug ra siguro sa atong location nga sentro jud ta sa Pilipinas ug sa efforts pud sa atong local government kaniadto ug karon mao nakuha nato atong dungog ron...


----------



## bintaro

jochval said:


> dako pa kaayo ug hawan sa Mandaue Reclamation ug sa NRA plus SRP pa jud, still lots in CBP ug ang AITP nag expand na, di gyud layo mahitabo nga mosunod ta sa Penang..kay:, basta maayo lang jud pagkadala sa atong gobyerno then ang airport pud i improve, payter na kaayo ang Cebu, kita ang capital sa Philippines..:lol:



Yeah right bro, with NRA and SRP on the rise, there's no doubt that the stretch of Cebu city and mandaue city will look like Rosas boulevard also or even better than Rosas boulevard in which skyscrapers and commercial centres will dominate the stretch of the coastline, it would be awesome too look at. There's a plan for that area actually, specifically the stretch of Cebu port area, it will be transferred to Lilo-an both cargo and passenger shipping terminals. Those container yards will be converted into mixed use developments, and that's what I've heard from rumors and I also was able to read an article about it. It would be nice also if the city government can address with the squatting problems in the area near SM, cos the situation there is really bad especially the roads.


----------



## jochval

^^ ok lang po un sana di ka makita ng mga mods..hehe


----------



## Jarenz

^^* this is international forum Joch*


----------



## jochval

^^ sorry...i hope the mods wont see you...


----------



## Jarenz

*Birch Residences
*










*source:* http://www.birchtower-condominium-manila.com/birch-project-portfolio.php​


----------



## Jarenz

*Mandarin Plaza Hotel*


----------



## Jarenz

*Quest Hotel & Grand Cenia Residential
*


----------



## Jarenz

*APPLE ONE*​
*








Front 










Side









Back Portion*​


----------



## Jarenz

*Tune Hotel*


----------



## Jarenz

*Ayala Center Cebu Expansion*​



sugbuanon said:


> ​
> 
> photo by: deanne t.



*latest development*


----------



## Jarenz

*Avalon
*


----------



## Jarenz

*Sedona Parc*


----------



## Jarenz

*SM SRP*​



sugbuanon said:


> november 10, 2011​


----------



## Jarenz

*The Blue Coral Resort & Spa*


----------



## Jarenz

*eBloc 2*


----------



## Jarenz

*Skyrise 4
*


----------



## Jarenz

*Aegis*


----------



## Jarenz

*Calyx Centre*


----------



## Jarenz

*Avida*


----------



## Jarenz

*Asia Premier Residences*


----------



## Smallville

It's amazing how many towers are going up in Cebu siince I was last there in December 2009. Cebu is a nice place. Not sure if I will get there in March 2012 or not. I am headed to Zamboanga City and Davao City but I am going to try and squeeze Cebu City in as well. Cebu gets better and better all the time. :cheers: :banana:


----------



## Jarenz

*Ayala Expansion & Park Point Residences*


----------



## Jarenz

*1016 Residences*


----------



## Jarenz

*Sedona Parc*


----------



## Jarenz

*Creativo ll*


----------



## Jarenz

*Skyrise 5*


----------



## Jarenz

*Calyx Residences*


----------



## Jarenz

*Spaniada*


----------



## Jarenz

*Calyx Centre*



julfinch said:


>


----------



## Jarenz

*148 Residences*


----------



## tita01

nice construction pics


----------



## redjieredz

^^ CEBOOOM!! Thank you @jar sa updates.. :cheers:


----------



## Jarenz

diehardbisdak said:


> pics from *The Residences' Facebook *


----------



## Jarenz

*THE LINK*


----------



## wakeuptoreality

tis my first time here


----------



## wakeuptoreality

high-rise compilation of Cebu, this is incomplete though 
*
all credit goes to all the respective photo owners*


----------



## wakeuptoreality

*Underconstruction Malls in CEBU* 
compiled by @slerz


----------



## Jarenz

*Mabolo Garden Flats*​



vatics said:


> Facade


----------



## tita01

* 2012 New Projects in Metro Cebu*



*CISS Center 25 fl*



*Park Central 18 fl*



*Solinea Tower 1 and 2 29+32 fl*



*Robinsons Galleria Cebu Mall 7 fl Residential 36 fl x 4*



*FLB Corporate Center 13 fl*



*Filinvest BPO Towers 18 fl x 3*



*Grand Residences 16 fl x 4*



*Eagle's Nest Condominium 15 fl*



*The Persimmon Studios 18 fl x 3*



*Contempo Residence 13 fl x 3*



*One Pacific Tower and Residences 18 fl x 4*



*Marco Polo Residences 28 fl x 5*



*Park Point Residences 38 fl*



*²Quad 12 fl*



*San Marino Residences*





*Birch Residences Cebu 53 fl 200m,soon tallest in the city*

*Status : Prep*




Jarenz said:


> *site:*
> 
> many more


----------



## Michael Kang

those good news to me. and also progressive Cebu is good news to many tourists. next my visit, I will be able to enjoy shopping and malling in Cebu. hope those projects will be favorable until complete.


----------



## jamekhaghayle




----------



## tita01

Booming Cebu



slerz said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Cebu 2013... Jan to April with 8 new proposed and u/c high-rise projects...*:cheers:
> **note: Belle Tower, Qube & BDO excluded
> LAST UPDATE LINK: [January 1, 2013 update]
> 
> 
> *
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> |Sun.Star: "OBO Cebu has been bombarded with applications for building permits lately."|
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> Cebu 2011 ends with 48 new proposed and u/c high-rise projects...
> Cebu 2012 ends with = 21 new proposed and u/c high-rise projects...
> 
> *[May 1, 2013 update]* kay:
> ● Cebu Projects on the Rise
> 
> 
> *NOTE: BUILDINGS BELOW 14 NOT INCLUDED IN THE LIST...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------
> *--24 new entrants since April 2011-Dec 2011(high rise)*
> *--21 new entrants since Jan 2012-Dec 2012(high rise)*
> ***8 new entrants since Jan 2013 --(high rise)*
> **8 new entrants since May 2011(mall)
> 
> 
> from 2007 to 2011, *total=10* high rises were added to the skyline...
> from 2011 to 2015, total of (72) will be added to the skyline of taller version of high rises!...:cheers:
> ---------------------------------------------------
> 
> *List of high rises that will be constructed completed between 2011 to 2015*
> 
> 
> *A* - *30 storeys up*
> 
> 1. ●Horizons 101 Tower 1 (55F res|Gen Maxilom ave) U/C -- 3RD FLOOR
> 2. ●Birch Residences Tower 1 (53F res|Ramos/Ranudo sts.)
> 3. ●Horizons 101 Tower 2 (46F res|Gen Maxilom ave)
> 4. ●Park Point Residenses (38F res|CBP) U/C -- 4TH FLOOR
> 5. ●Green Peak Tower (36F res|Mabolo)
> 6. ●Tribeca Grand Tower (35F res|Arch. Bshp ave.)
> 7. ●Avida Towers Riala Tower 2 (32F res|CITP) U/C -- GROUND WORKS
> 8. ●Avida Towers Riala Tower 1 (32F res|CITP)
> 9. ●Solinea Tower 1 (32F res|CBP) U/C -- GROUND WORKS/DIGGING
> 10. ●Solinea Tower 2 (3--F res|CBP)
> 11. ●GT Tower (30F com|Fuente) U/C -- 20TH FLOOR "RESUMED"
> 12. ●Soho Tower Project (30F res|B. Rodriguez St.) U/C -- GROUND WORKS/DIGGING
> 13. ●Mabolo Garden Flats (30F res|Mabolo) U/C -- GROUND WORKS
> 14. ●Grand Residences Tower 1 (30F res|Lahug) U/C -- 1ST FLOOR
> 15. ●Grand Residences Tower 2 (30F res|Lahug)
> 16. ●UR Tower 4 (27F loft = 33F res|Fuente) U/C -- DIGGING
> 
> 
> *B* - *25-29 storeys*
> 
> 1. ●TWO Residences (29F res|Nivel Hills) U/C -- BASEMENT
> 2. ●Calyx Centre (28F com|CITP) DONE
> 3. ●Calyx Residences (28F res|CBP) U/C -- 24TH FLOOR
> 4. ●Marco Polo Parkview (28F res|Nivel Hills) U/C -- GROUND WORKS
> 5. ●The Residences (26F res|Nivel Hills) TOPPING OFF IN MAY 8TH
> 6. ●Winland Tower 3 (26F res|Escario)
> 7. ●Pagdett Place (24F res|Lahug) TO/INTERIOR WORKS
> 8. ●Avida Towers Cebu Tower 1 (25F res|CITP) TO/INTERIOR WORKS
> 9. ●Avida Towers Cebu Tower 2 (25F res|CITP) U/C -- 23RD FLOOR
> 10. ●Azalea Place (25F res|Gorordo ave) U/C --BASEMENT
> 11. ●Nature's Hotel (25F hot|New Mandaue) U/C -- 1ST FLOOR
> 
> 
> *C* - *20-24 storeys*
> 
> 1. ●1016 Residences (24F res|CBP) TO/INTERIOR WORKS
> 2. ●Lotte City Hotel Cebú (24F hot|A.S. Fortuna Mandaue) U/C -- N/A
> 3. ●One Pavillion Tower 1 (24F res|Banawa) TO/INTERIOR WORKS
> 4. ●One Pavillion Tower 2 (24F res|Banawa) TO/INTERIOR WORKS
> 5. ●Maxilom Residences (24F RES|Fuente) *NEW
> 6. ●Filinvest BPO Tower 2 (22F BPO|beside CITP) U/C -- 5TH FLOOR
> 7. ●Filinvest BPO Tower 3 (22F BPO|beside CITP) U/C -- DIGGING
> 8. ●Filinvest BPO Tower 4 (22F BPO|beside CITP) U/C -- BASEMENT
> 9. ●ACC Corporate Center (22F bpo|CBP) U/C --GROUND WORKS
> 10.●The Reef Mactan (22F res|Mactan) *NEW ‎
> 11. ●Sendona Parc (21F res|CBP) TO/INTERIOR WORKS
> 12. ●San Marino Residences (21F res|North Rec) U/C -- GROUND WORKS/DIGGING
> 13. ●The Link (20F bpo|CITP) TO/INTERIOR WORKS
> 14. ●Arterra Residences @ Discovery Bay (20F res|Punta Engano)
> ......●BDO (21F com|Fuente)
> 
> 
> *D* - *14-19 storeys*
> 
> 1. ●FLB Corporate Center (19F com|CBP) U/C -- GROUND WORKS
> 2. ●Park Centrale (18F com|CITP)
> 3. ●J Center Condo (18F res|A.S. Fortuna Mandaue) U/C -- 6TH FLOOR
> 4. ●Amisa tower 3 (18F res|Punta Engano Mactan) TO/INTERIOR WORKS
> 5. ●8 Newtown Boulevard Tower 1 (18F res|Newtown Mactan) U/C -- 5TH FLOOR
> 6. ●8 Newtown Boulevard Tower 2 (18F res|Newtown Mactan) U/C -- 5TH FLOOR
> 7. ●8 Newtown Boulevard Tower 3 (18F res|Newtown Mactan) U/C -- 5TH FLOOR
> 8. ●8 Newtown Boulevard Tower 4 (18F res|Newtown Mactan) U/C -- 5TH FLOOR
> 9. ●ChinaBank Tower (18F com|CBP) U/C -- 12TH FLOOR
> 10. ●The Persimmon Studios (18F res|Mabolo)
> 11. ●One Pacific Residences (18F res|Newtown Mactan)
> 12. ●One Pacific Residences (18F res|Newtown Mactan)
> 13. ●One Pacific Residences (18F res|Newtown Mactan)
> 14. ●One Manchester Place Tower 1 (18F res|Mactan Newtown)*NEW
> 15. ●One Manchester Place Tower 2 (18F res|Mactan Newtown)*NEW
> 16. ●One Manchester Place Tower 3 (18F res|Mactan Newtown)*NEW
> 17. ●Appoleone Tower (17F com|CBP) DONE
> 18. ●Citiloft Mango (17F res|Gen. Maxilom Ave.) U/C -- 4TH FLOOR
> 19. ●Don Manuel Apartelle (17F res|Lahug) U/C -- GROUND WORKS/DIGGING
> 20. ●Riviera Condominium (17F res|Mabolo) U/C -- GROUND WORKS/DIGGING
> 21. ●Baseline Residences (16F res|Juana Osmena St.) TO/INTERIOR WORKS
> 22. ●Lot 8 (16F res|Mabolo) DONE/TURNOVER JUNE2013
> 23. ●Myvan Cityscape uptown (16F res|Juana Osmena St.) U/C -- 15TH FLOOR
> 24. ●Queensland Manor Residences (16F res|Zapatera)U/C -- 8TH FLOOR
> 25. ●Eagles' Nest Condominium (15F res|Mandaue)
> 26. ●MSY Tower (15F office|CBP) *NEW
> 27. ●Soltana (15FX11 res|Mactan) *NEW
> 28. ●La Guardia Flats 2 (14F res|Lahug) DONE/READY FOR OCCUPANCY
> 29. ●Aegis Phase 2 (14F bpo|CITP) DONE
> 30. ●Pacific World Tower (14F com|Newtown Mactan)
> 31. ●Amisa tower 4 (14F res|Punta Engano Mactan) *NEW
> ......●Belle Tower (15F res|Banilad Rd.) OH
> ......●Qube (15F bpo|CITP) OH
> 
> 
> *total = 72* ....... (*43* are U/C)...(*5* are FINISHED)
> 
> 
> 
> ^^there are more than 72 u'c high rises.
> Other high rises that are not in the list are
> the 13 storey and below buildings and
> buildings constructed before April 2011. (list below)
> 
> 72plus
> 
> *H. other High Rises constructed before 2011 (almost finished)*
> 
> 73. ●Ramos Tower (36F res|Ramos St.) DONE
> 74. ●Quest Hotel and Grand Cenia Residences (27F com|beside CBP) DONE
> 75. ●Mandarin Plaza (27F com|beside CBP) FINISHING TOUCHES
> 76. ●Avalon (19F res|CBP) DONE
> 77. ●Skyrise 4 (17F bpo|CITP) DONE
> 78. ●Asia Premier (16F res|CITP) DONE
> 79. ●Eblock 2 (16F bpo|CITP) DONE
> 80. ●Myvan (14F　res|Mandaue) DONE
> 81. ●Gagfa (16F bpo|Panagdait Mabolo) DONE
> 
> 
> *I. 10-13 storey midrises *
> 
> 1. ●Bamboo Bay Community (13F res|Mandaue)
> 2. ●eBloc 3 (12F bpo|CITP) U/C -- 7TH FLOOR
> 3. ●²Quad (12F bpo|CBP) TO/INTERIOR WORKS
> 4. ●Creativo II (12F com|CBP) TO/INTERIOR WORKS
> 5. ●Midori Residences (12F res|A.S. Fortuna Mandaue) U/C -- 8TH FLOOR
> 6. ●Cebu Bay Front (12F hot|North Rec) U/C -- 10TH FLOOR‎
> 7. ●Skyrise 5 (12F bpo|CBP) DONE‎
> 8. ●STI Center (12F edu|CBP)
> 9. ●Apple One Banawa Heights (12F res|Banawa)
> 10. ●Sundance Residences (12F res|Banawa)
> 11. ●Tambuli Resort Residences (12F res|Mactan) *NEW
> 12. ●Azon Residences (12F res|Mactan) *NEW
> 13. ●Spianada (10F res|Zapatera) TO/INTERIOR WORKS‎
> 14. ●One Oasis (10F res|Mabolo) READY FOR OCCUPANCY‎
> 15. ●Best Western Plus LEX Cebu (10F hot|Escario) DONE‎
> 16. ●148 Residences (10F res|Downtown) DONE‎
> 17. ●Castlepeak Hotel (10F hot|Ayala access rd.) DONE
> 18. ●Filinvest BPO Tower 1 (10F bpo|beside CITP) U/C -- CLEARING ‎
> 19. ●Cebú IT Tower 2 (--F bpo|CBP) *NEW
> 
> 
> *J. Hospitals *
> 
> 1. ●University of Cebu Medical Center (12F med|New Mandaue)
> 2. ●Perpetual Succour Hospital Expansion (12F med|Hospital Complex) U/C -- GROUND WORKS‎
> 3. ●Chong Hua Hospital - Mandaue Cancer Institute (10F med|New Mandaue) U/C -- DIGGING‎
> 4. ●Visayas Community Medical Center (6F mix|Osmena blvd) U/C -- 4TH FLOOR‎
> 
> pls. add kung naay nalimtan.
> ..
> 
> 
> *-----------------------------------------------------------*
> 
> *Malls* :cheers::cheers:
> 
> there will be
> 16 NEW malls
> 3 mall expansions
> 8 hypermarket soon
> 
> 10 existing malls (excluding Gaisanos)
> 10 Gaisanos
> 6 hypermarkets
> and 8 more Gaisanos in Cebu Province
> 
> 
> E - NEW MALLS (soon)
> 
> 1. ●SM Seaside (new mall - 2013) U/C -- GROUND WORKS/2ND FLOOR
> 2. ●SM Consolacion (new mall - 2012) NOW OPEN
> 3. ●Il Corso (new mall - 2013) U/C -- GROUND WORKS
> 4. ●J-mall (new mall - 2011) NOW OPEN
> 5. ●Robinsons Galleria Cebu (new mall - 2013) U/C -- GROUND WORKS
> 6. ●Gaisano Grand Talamban NOW OPEN
> 7. ●Gaisano Grand Mandaue NOW OPEN
> 8. ●Gaisano Mall Guadalupe NOW OPEN
> 9. ●Gaisano Grand SRP Mall NOW OPEN
> 10. ●Gaisano Metro Mambaling (new mall - 2012) U/C 3RD FLOOR
> 11. ●Gaisano Capital Mall Colon (new mall - 2013) U/C 1ST FLOOR
> 12. ●Pacific Mall Colon (new mall - 2013) U/C -- 1ST FLOOR
> 11. ●SM Mactan (waiting)
> 14. ●Ciudad (new mall - 2012)
> 15. ●Regency Mall (new mall - 2013)
> 16. ●Ayala Mall - Cebú IT Park (new mall - 2014)
> 
> 
> F - EXPANSIONS
> 
> 1. ●Ayala Center Cebu Phase 2 (expansion - 2013) U/C -- TO
> 2. ●Pacific Mall (expansion - 2011) NOW OPEN
> 3. ●Gaisano Island Mall (annex - 2014)
> 
> 
> G - HYPERMARKETS
> 
> 1. Shopwise Store (new - 2011) NOW OPEN
> 2. Fooda Mall Consolacion (expansion - 2011) NOW OPEN
> 3. SM Hypermarket (expansion - 2011) NOW OPEN
> 4. Colonnade Mandaue NOW OPEN
> 5. Fooda Mall Mambaling (new - 2011) NOW OPEN
> 6. Insular Square (new - 2011) NOW OPEN
> 7. H Mall in Lapu-Lapu (new - 2012) NOW OPEN
> 8. Shang Town Center also in Lapu-Lapu (new - 2012) NOW OPEN
> 
> ...:cheers:
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Jarenz

^^ :yes:


----------



## Jarenz

*Horizons 101*


*Photo Credits: viva_la_raza
May 16 updates*






































































​


----------



## Jarenz

*Skyrise Alpha*


----------



## Jarenz

*Cebu IT Tower 2*


----------



## Jarenz

*San Marino Residences*​


skyscraper2012 said:


> 66220557


----------



## Jarenz

ritche said:


> ​


----------



## Jarenz

*Horizons 101*


----------



## jamekhaghayle




----------



## Jarenz

*New Mandaue City Hall*​



slerz said:


> although not yet the final render...:yes:
> 
> from the video pres...





slerz said:


>


----------



## Jarenz

*Mandarin Plaza Hotel*


----------



## Jarenz

*FLB Corporate Tower*


----------



## Jarenz

*ACC Corporate Center*


----------



## Jarenz

*Photo Credits:* http://www.cebulandmasters.com


----------



## Jarenz

julfinch said:


> *Mivesa Garden Residences* located right in the Middle of Veterans and Salinas Drive Lahug Cebu City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *source: *http://ceburealestatelink.com/mivesa.html


----------



## Jarenz

*Front View*










*Back View*


----------



## Jarenz

*Eagle's Nest Condo*










*Photo Credits: Primary Homes*










*Photo Credits: bOrN2BwILd*










*Photo Credits: bOrN2BwILd*​


----------



## Jarenz

*Calyx Residences*​


azinec said:


>





azinec said:


>


----------



## Jarenz

*Queensland Manor Residences*​


azinec said:


>


----------



## Jarenz

azinec said:


> Updated 52713


----------



## Jarenz

*Pacific Mall Colon*


----------



## Jarenz




----------



## Jarenz

*Credits:* http://www.cebulandmasters.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/Park-Centrale-Brochure1.pdf








































​


----------



## Jarenz

*Bayfront Hotel Cebu*​


wakeuptoreality said:


> from http://www.cgpinoy.org/t24974-hotel-by-the-bay-tutorial
> 
> also from: http://bokkins.com/3d/?p=373


----------



## Jarenz

*Nature Suite Business Hotel*


----------



## Jarenz

*Azon Residences*


----------



## Jarenz

*Cebu IT Tower 2*


----------



## Jarenz

*FLB Tower*


----------



## Jarenz

*Mandarin Plaza Hotel*


----------



## Jarenz

*Wisteria*




































































​


----------



## Jarenz

*Skyrise Alpha*​


siatong said:


>


----------



## Jarenz

*Calyx Residences & Sedona Parc*


----------



## Jarenz

*Calyx Residences*



ValleyOfPeace said:


>


----------



## Jarenz

*Riviera *


----------



## Jarenz

*Filinvest Cebu Cyberzone
*​


skyscraper2012 said:


> http://postimage.org/app.php





wakeuptoreality said:


> Good afternoon Cebu IT Park! #sunday #summer by James_Levi, on Flickr






skyscraper2012 said:


> by ben_m0


----------



## Jarenz

*IL Corso (SRP)*​



Sinjin P. said:


> Filinvest brings to Cebu a refreshed lifestyle shopping, dining and recreation with its new development -* Il Corso*! With sprawling landscapes, vast open spaces, impressive water features and breathtaking views, Il Corso will definitely redefine shopping in Cebu.
> 
> Il Corso is a* 10-hectare development *in SRP directly fronting the seawaters that will provide a different shopping experience. Designed to complement the natural environment, this retail development exudes a relaxing feel and resort-like ambience.
> 
> It boasts of a* Central Piazza* where a *1000-capacity amphitheater* can hold events and entertainment activities against a luxuriant backdrop of the sea and lighted fountains. It is in the midst of a central landscaped garden and accentuated by an imposing functional lighthouse which will make Il Corso a landmark even from the sea.
> 
> Navigating through Il Corso is convenient and fun with its boardwalks and walkways connecting the whole expanse of the development. A walking bridge connects to the adjacent integrated master-planned community development of Citta di Mare.
> 
> Il Corso is created with the different shoppers in mind. *Art sculptures *deck some areas perfect for the shoppers’ appreciation. Lanes and ramps are provided for bikers and joggers alike. While areas to convene, bond and gather together present are all around for the shoppers to enjoy.
> 
> Il Corso will partner with *Robinsons Supermarket and Department Store *and carry local and foreign fashion brands and special outlets. It will have *four cinemas* and several amusement offerings perfect for bonding moments. It will include a diverse array of dining options from the popular hangouts to casual dining and local Cebuano flavors in al fresco and laid-back strips.
> 
> Set to open in* 2016*, Il Corso has partnered with L*antaw Restaurant to operate its 3rd branch in the development site, as part of its introductory offering. Guests and visitors will relish the food and service in this popular Cebu resto and enjoy a preview of the Il Corso experience. *
> 
> The development has a gross floor area* (GFA) of 55,471 sqm *with an ample parking area and a facility for public transport for the accessibility and convenience of the shoppers. Il Corso is part of Filinvest’s thrust to expand its leasing portfolio on retail commercial centers.


----------



## Jarenz

*Bayfront Hotel Cebu*​


ValleyOfPeace said:


>


----------



## Jarenz

*Sedona Parc*​


christie said:


>


----------



## Jarenz

*Cebu IT Tower 2*


----------



## Jarenz

*ACC Corporate Center*


----------



## Jarenz

*FLB Corporate Center*


----------



## Jarenz

*Padgett Place​*


ValleyOfPeace said:


>


----------



## Jarenz

*SM Seaside City*​


ValleyOfPeace said:


>


----------



## Jarenz

*Queensland Manor Residences*​


ValleyOfPeace said:


>


----------



## Jarenz

*One Pavillon Place*​


ValleyOfPeace said:


>


----------



## Jarenz

*Horizons 101*​


ValleyOfPeace said:


>


----------



## Jarenz

*Avida Towers (CIP)*​


ValleyOfPeace said:


>


----------



## akosupremo

Studio Supremo haven't been to Cebu lately and it's great to see our Design morphing to reality. To see how it looks as the final Design, pls go and visit www.studiosupremo.com and www.facebook.com/studiosupremo, cu in Cebu =)


----------



## akosupremo

Jarenz said:


> *Skyrise Alpha*​


Studio Supremo haven't been to Cebu lately and it's great to see our Design morphing to reality. To see how it looks as the final Design, pls go and visit www.studiosupremo.com and www.facebook.com/studiosupremo, cu in Cebu =)


----------



## akosupremo




----------



## akosupremo

akosupremo said:


>


Cant seem to link th FB pics here =(


----------



## Jarenz

*La Guardia Flats 2*


----------



## Jarenz

akosupremo said:


> Studio Supremo haven't been to Cebu lately and it's great to see our Design morphing to reality. To see how it looks as the final Design, pls go and visit www.studiosupremo.com and www.facebook.com/studiosupremo, cu in Cebu =)


kay:


----------



## Jarenz

*Bayfront Hotel Cebu*


----------



## Jarenz

*Chong Hua Hospital - Mandaue Cancer Institute*









*Photo Credits: Snip Cebu*



















​


----------



## Jarenz

*University of Cebú Medical Center*​


wakeuptoreality said:


> from: http://ucmc.com.ph/


----------



## Jarenz

*Pueblo Verde @ Lapu-lapu City*

*Credits:* http://www.aboitiz.com/AEV/uploads/file/2013/AEV 1Q2013 Financial & Operating Performance(1).pdf


----------



## redjieredz

HORIZON 101 :cheers:

All photos are credit to Viva La raza


----------



## tita01

nice ^^


----------



## eddmac21313

Unsa nay new updates sa ministop ug 7 eleven?


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*GREETINGS FROM THE PHILIPPINES*

*HAPPY BLESSED and PEACEFUL
NEW YEAR 2018 to EVERYONE !!!*
























































*WORLD's BEST 2017 NEW YEARS EVE FIREWORKS CELEBRATIONS !!!*






*METRO MANILA's NEW YEAR EVE 2018 MASSIVE FIREWORKS CELEBRATIONS !!!*


























*METRO MANILA's NEW YEAR EVE 2017 MASSIVE FIREWORKS CELEBRATIONS !!!*





















*METRO MANILA's NEW YEAR EVE 2016 MASSIVE FIREWORKS CELEBRATIONS !!!*
















*METRO MANILA's NEW YEAR EVE 2014 MASSIVE FIREWORKS CELEBRATIONS !!!*






*METRO MANILA's NEW YEAR EVE 2013 MASSIVE FIREWORKS CELEBRATIONS !!!*











*METRO MANILA's NEW YEAR EVE 2012 MASSIVE FIREWORKS CELEBRATIONS !!!*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion / Redevelopment*

*SM PRIME's SM Seaside City Cebu - Expansion / Redevelopment [5F|mix|mall]*
*(A Nautilus Design Concept)*
*@ SM Seaside Complex, Cebu City, Metro Cebu*

*6th Largest Mall in the World [470,486.31 m2 (5,064,272.5 sq ft) GLA] as of December 09, 2015
and 3rd Largest Mall in the Philippines
[w/ 12 Anchor Tenants / 700+ Retail Shops+Restos+Cinemas+Amusement / SMX Convention Center / Sky Park / Seaside Tower - 150-meter tall (50F) / Ocean Park / and more]*

*Link:* https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SM_Seaside_City_Cebu
*Link:* List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World






















































*Vid Tour:*



diehardbisdak said:


> *Skip to 12:29 for the drone shot!*


*Project Updates:*



JulZ said:


> erwintlim​





ashton said:


> ashton​





diehardbisdak said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## marred

Unsay latest update ani sa Danao City Cebu Bulk Water Supply?




__ https://www.facebook.com/224233151730672/posts/466429157511069


----------



## Andrew_azuh

gi fence na ang area sa white gold nga nasunog.... ask ko paglabay kay hotel daw itokod..

any idea unsa nga hotel itokod?


----------

